# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Solidaridad, trasvases y economia.

## Hamboy75

Hola, es la segunda vez que escribo en este foro. No tenia muy claro si era esta la seccion donde debia escribir asi que perdonadme si no es asi.

Primero me identifico, soy Pedro, y si, soy Murciano, de esos que vampirizamos el agua de todas las regiones!.

Bromas aparte, esta claro que el agua es un bien necesario para todo el mundo, y creo que se ha politizado demasiado el tema. *Yo creo en el principio de la solidaridad, y normalmente quien da luego recibe*, porque de bien nacidos es ser agradecidos, ¿o no?.

Evidentemente Murcia es una cuenca deficitaria, ya no solo por el incremento de poblacion sino tambien por el del turismo, y eso que Murcia, a nivel turistico esta muy por debajo de las comunidades limitrofes. Que hacemos, ¿desmontamos el chiringuito y nos vamos todos a vivir al centro de españa?. No nos engañemos, el centro de españa se despuebla, principalmente porque el turismo nos guste o no va ligado a la costa.

Es muy posible que vuestros hijos, nietos, etc... sean en un futuro Murcianos, Valencianos o Andaluces, y no deberiais dejar de dormir por las noches por ello.

Siendo prácticos, ese agua "rentua" mas en una comunidad costera que en una que no, básicamente porque los turistas no vienen buscando prados, campos, etc. vienen buscando mar. Todo este rollo viene a indicar que por ejemplo un litro de agua genera mas beneficio en pongamos por ejemplo un hotel de la costero que cualquier otro uso que se le pueda dar en el campo. 

¿Quiere decir esto que por ejemplo Castilla la Mancha no saca beneficio de esto? 

Pues no. Para empezar tenemos el tema impuestos. Toda actividad economica genera una serie de impuestos que repercuten en toda la nacion, incluyamos el IVA que pagan esos turistas, el dinero que pagan las empresas con sus impuestos, los impuestos de dichos trabajadores,... y todo eso repercute en todos nosotros, de forma solidaria....

El agua ademas es bastante mas cara aqui, tanto para consumo agricola como para consumo del ciudadano. Evidentemente nadie debe pasar sed para que murcia no la pase, si pasamos sed debemos pasarla todos juntos.

Las comunidades autonomas no son paises, son hermanos y estamos para ayudarnos, creo que basta ya de tanto complejo de independentismo y de vivir en nuestra aldea.

Quiero poner un ejemplo, efectivamente castilla la mancha es solidaria con murcia a nivel de agua, pero por ejemplo, ahora que esta tan de moda el tema pensiones, Murcia es mas que solidaria en las pensiones con castilla la mancha: http://www.nortecastilla.es/20090422...-20090422.html , verdad que no veriamos logico que la famosa caja unica de la seguridad social se gestionara por comunidades?, 

Murcia tiene la poblacion mas joven de españa y tendriamos las  pensiones aseguradas para muchisimos años.... pero como hablamos, *la solidaridad va en todos los caminos y nunca olvidemos que somos hermanos, no rivales*.

----------


## Luján

Aquí está mejor que en General, pues habla sobre trasvases

----------


## Elvar

Buenas Hamboy75, me ha sorprendido ver una visión tan clara y serena sobre este tema por parte de un _Vampi_ (murciano  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Yo vivo en un pueblo muy cerca de Benidorm y pasa exactamente lo que describes, a escala claro. El agua genera mayor PIB si se usa en Benidorm que si se usa en Callosa. Es más, es más probable encontrar trabajo en Benidorm o montar un negocio propio si llega allí el agua que hacer lo mismo en mi pueblo (o en el resto del valle) si nos quedasemos el agua.

Sin entrar en el tema de los miles de andaluces, aragoneses, extremeños y castellanos que ya viven, trabajan y por lo tanto beben en Valencia o murcia, está claro que hay que garantizar unos mínimos. ¿Serán estos minimos las reservas hídricas que propugnan los políticos de Aragon y CLM? Pues no lo se. Pero es normal que se quiera una politica de minimos de agua razonables y unos criterios de trasvases lo más claros y estables posibles de cara a futuras inversiones, tanto agricolas como hosteleras, tanto en la comunidad que cede el agua como en la que la recibe.

----------


## No Registrado

¿que facil es pedir solidaridad a los demas eh?

Pues empieza a ser solidario tu con CM y ahora que teneis agua en vuestra cuenca di que no al trasvase hasta que os haga falta, pero no claro la cosa es pedir a los demas solidaridad.

y no hables de turismo habla de riegos que es lo que se lleva el agua en murcia y demas cuando ademas el que os lleveis el agua significa que no se puede generar electricidad en entrepeñas así que no hables de generar riqueza solo en vuestra tierra

lo de que el agua agricola es bastante mas cara ahí te lo has inventado de hecho en epocas de sequia ni siquiera pagan por el agua pero en lo que tienes razon es que si pasamos sed la pasemos todos juntos y no solo en CM porque os llevais el agua

----------


## No Registrado

Pues yo soy de Aranjuez, pueblo 100% turístico, las huertas ya están muertas y las que quedan son solo simbólicas, también soy pescador y piraguista, he nacido y crecido en el Tajo,  he bebido agua de el, ahora hay días que da asco hasta olerla, aunque se nota la mano de la confederación y poco a poco va mejorando.

He visto al río degradarse cada vez mas y eso acompañado de una reducción bestial e irresponsable de caudal, desde hace mas de 20 años no hay riadas que limpien las orillas, el nivel freatico ha descendido por debajo de lo aconsejable para que vivan los centenarios arboles de los históricos y conocidos jardines de Aranjuez.

En Aranjuez paso todo el año excepto 15 días que precisamente veraneo en Murcia, casualidades, y no veáis como me jode ver que el campo de golf de Aranjuez ¡¡¡¡¡ES DE TIERRA!!! y veo los vuestros y me pone de una mala ostia que no os podéis imaginar.

No os dan el agua que sobra, 5 m3seg en el Tajo es ridículo y el uso que se da al agua (en algunas ocasiones) por parte de los que la reciben es insolidario.

----------


## castellano

Muy bien dicho, se estan cargando entrepeñas y buendia hablan de solidaridad, q dais vosotros...dinero, te aseguro q no lo queremos, queremos el agua q es lo q produce el dinero, lo pero es el uso deficiente q dais a ese agua, como destrozais el litoral por no hablar de las balsas ilegales y las tuberias ilegales q se ven nada mas cruzar el limite de vuestra region.
He estudiado 4 años en murcia y solo con ver el estado en q teneis vuestro rio Segura y su olor da angustia.
Aprender primero a cuidar vuestras regiones antes de destrozar la nuestra, por dios teneis el mar mediterraneo y no quereis desaladora por q contamina!pensar¿no es mas perjucial destrozar el poco litoral q os queda?

----------


## No Registrado

en el año 2005/06, con los embalses bajo mínimos, no solo por la sequía, sino por la sobreexplotación previa realizada, solo pudieron trasvasarse 186,5 hm3, de los que 138,8 fueron para abastecimiento y tan solo 38 hm3 para regadío. Las críticas y protestas de los regantes del trasvase y de los gobiernos de las regiones receptoras arreciaron porque “se les negaba el agua” para los cultivos, e invocaban a la “solidaridad” y al “interés general” para que se les enviara más agua. Mientras tanto, el Tajo era un canal ínfimo
a su paso por Aranjuez, por debajo incluso de 1 o 2 m3/sg y se secó literalmente en Talavera de la Reina (0 m3/sg). Los regantes del Canal Bajo del Alberche, vieron como sus equipos de bombeo se quemaban y no pudieron regar porque el río Tajo no llevaba ni el caudal de 7 m3/sg suficiente para bombear el agua.

LA DETERMINACIÓN DE EXCEDENTES TRASVASABLES. EL CASO DEL
TRASVASE TAJO-SEGURA
GALLEGO BERNAD

----------


## jasg555

A Entrepeñas y Buendía, no les salva ni la paz ni la caridad.

Esta noticia, que no es nueva, da esperanzas a esos embalses. Pero son falsas, serán expoliados también por Madrid:

http://www.coagret.com/articulos/28-...ecera-del-tajo

Y encima ya van a por el Tajo medio, terminando de estropearlo, para dar riegos a los de La MAncha y que dejen tranquilo el acuífero 23.

Querido río Tajo, estás más frito que Cascorro.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Pues para eso están los pantanos, y lo razonable es eso, que sean una reserva para Castilla la Mancha, Madrid o Murcia para épocas de escasez y llenarlos en época de abundancia. Lo que no es de recibo es lo que se hace ahora que están permanentemente vacios por causa del trasvase Tajo Segura.
Lo que salvaría al Tajo y a estos pantanos sería una explotación razonable del ATS o como se ve que la voracidad de los regantes murcianos es ilimitada acabar con el trasvase para siempre.

----------


## labanda

hola a todos vivo en ciudad real y considero que se deberian acabar los trasvase, en primer lugar solamente dos provincias son solidarias en España, Guadalajarra y Cuenca que son las unicas que soportan embalses que dan agua, de hecho la cuenca hidrografica del Jucar pertenece a Valencia por lo que ningun pueblo de Cuenca se puede beneficiar de sus aguas.

como he dicho soy de ciudad real y considero que tampoco deberian hacer ningun trasvase a las tablas de daimiel etc, ya que no es logico que manden agua a un lugar infestado por más de 10000 pozos ilegales que han esquilmado el acuifero 23, primero pongamos fin a nuestras propias troperias.

 Por ultimo considero que en lugar de pedir lo que habria que hacer es que cada uno gestione y regule sus recursos propios lo que significa que si no se pueden hacer mas urbanizaciones o mas hectarias para uso agricola pues no se hacen, por otra parte teniendo la tecnologia de desaladoras y molinos eólicos off-shore, más nos valdrian invertir recursos en esos sistemas inagotables y dejarnos de tanto pólitico chora que lo unico que quiere es crear pólemica interegional para su provecho.

----------


## Luján

> hola a todos vivo en ciudad real y considero que se deberian acabar los trasvase, en primer lugar solamente dos provincias son solidarias en España, Guadalajarra y Cuenca que son las unicas que soportan embalses que dan agua, de hecho la cuenca hidrografica del Jucar pertenece a Valencia por lo que ningun pueblo de Cuenca se puede beneficiar de sus aguas.
> 
> como he dicho soy de ciudad real y considero que tampoco deberian hacer ningun trasvase a las tablas de daimiel etc, ya que no es logico que manden agua a un lugar infestado por más de 10000 pozos ilegales que han esquilmado el acuifero 23, primero pongamos fin a nuestras propias troperias.
> 
>  Por ultimo considero que en lugar de pedir lo que habria que hacer es que cada uno gestione y regule sus recursos propios lo que significa que si no se pueden hacer mas urbanizaciones o mas hectarias para uso agricola pues no se hacen, por otra parte teniendo la tecnologia de desaladoras y molinos eólicos off-shore, más nos valdrian invertir recursos en esos sistemas inagotables y dejarnos de tanto pólitico chora que lo unico que quiere es crear pólemica interegional para su provecho.


Hola Labanda, bienvenido/a

Estoy en parte de acuerdo contigo, pero hay al menos una cosa que no es cierta:

La cuenca del Jucar no pertenece a ninguna provincia, ni siquiera a ninguna Comunidad Autónoma. Deberías saber que la Cuenca Hidrográfica del Júcar es mucho más que Valencia, de hecho incluye parte en Cuenca y Albacete, por ejemplo.

Otro detallito: el destino del trasvase Tajo-Segura es principalmente la cuenca del Segura (Algo de Albacete y Alicante y la gran mayoría de Murcia), no la del Júcar.

----------


## Xuquer

> hola a todos vivo en ciudad real y considero que se deberian acabar los trasvase, en primer lugar solamente dos provincias son solidarias en España, Guadalajarra y Cuenca que son las unicas que soportan embalses que dan agua, de hecho la cuenca hidrografica del Jucar pertenece a Valencia por lo que ningun pueblo de Cuenca se puede beneficiar de sus aguas.
> 
> como he dicho soy de ciudad real y considero que tampoco deberian hacer ningun trasvase a las tablas de daimiel etc, ya que no es logico que manden agua a un lugar infestado por más de 10000 pozos ilegales que han esquilmado el acuifero 23, primero pongamos fin a nuestras propias troperias.
> 
>  Por ultimo considero que en lugar de pedir lo que habria que hacer es que cada uno gestione y regule sus recursos propios lo que significa que si no se pueden hacer mas urbanizaciones o mas hectarias para uso agricola pues no se hacen, por otra parte teniendo la tecnologia de desaladoras y molinos eólicos off-shore, más nos valdrian invertir recursos en esos sistemas inagotables y dejarnos de tanto pólitico chora que lo unico que quiere es crear pólemica interegional para su provecho.



Bienvenido al foro Labanda  :Smile: 

Estoy de acuerdo en parte contigo (donde habré leido yo eso  :Big Grin: ) pero hay otra cosa que no es cierta, En España hay mas provincias, pueblos comunidades...como los quieras llamar que son también solidarios, aparte de las provincias que mencionas de Cuenca y Guadalajara.
 salu2  :Wink:

----------


## labanda

hola cuando digo que el agua es de valencia, lo que quiero decir es que la confederación hidrografica del jucar pertenece en un 49,59% a la comunidad de valencia lo que se traduce en que todas las decisiones y "el agua" ya sabeis quien la maneja

http://www.chj.es/cgi-bin/distribucion.asp

pagina con los datos.

en cuanto al tema de la solidaridad me refiero a que yo sepa el trasvase del tajo-seguro (se que no es el unico) es el unico entre cuencas y regiones de España, es decir tenemos el duero, el guadiana, tajo, y el ebro que son grandes rios y pasan entre regiones y solamente los "tontos manchegos" (soy uno de ellos) tienen que ceder sus recursos, solamente se acuerdan de CLM cuando hay que pasar por ella para hacer infraestructuras que conectan otros sitios (no me quejo por ello), pero creo que tanto nuestro gobierno como el central se deberian poner las pilas y vertebrar más la población y asentar los pueblos de clm que se esta quedando despoblada y en buena parte es por esa falta de "solidaridad" para con nosotros.

----------


## Xuquer

> hola cuando digo que el agua es de valencia, lo que quiero decir es que la confederación hidrografica del jucar pertenece en un 49,59% a la comunidad de valencia lo que se traduce en que todas las decisiones y "el agua" ya sabeis quien la maneja
> 
> http://www.chj.es/cgi-bin/distribucion.asp
> 
> pagina con los datos.
> 
> en cuanto al tema de la solidaridad me refiero a que yo sepa el trasvase del tajo-seguro (se que no es el unico) es el unico entre cuencas y regiones de España, es decir tenemos el duero, el guadiana, tajo, y el ebro que son grandes rios y pasan entre regiones y solamente los "tontos manchegos" (soy uno de ellos) tienen que ceder sus recursos, solamente se acuerdan de CLM cuando hay que pasar por ella para hacer infraestructuras que conectan otros sitios (no me quejo por ello), pero creo que tanto nuestro gobierno como el central se deberian poner las pilas y vertebrar más la población y asentar los pueblos de clm que se esta quedando despoblada y en buena parte es por esa falta de "solidaridad" para con nosotros.



Casi en funcionamiento está el trnsvase Jucar-Vinalopó, se está terminando de construir.
Al Jucar no es que le sobre el agua precisamente   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

salu2

----------


## labanda

lo que yo te decia el trasvase del jucar-vinalopo es como repartirse las migajas entre los valencianos de un rio ya de por si con deficit hidrico por lo que yo no lo llamaria solidaridad

----------


## Xuquer

> lo que yo te decia el trasvase del jucar-vinalopo es como repartirse las migajas entre los valencianos de un rio ya de por si con deficit hidrico por lo que yo no lo llamaria solidaridad



Al tratarse de migajas y de ser necesarias, tanto en la cuenca cediente como en la receptora, yo lo calficaria de solidaridad +++++ ( 5 estrellas) dar cuando algo sobra o molesta es soltar lastre, dar cuando se va justo es SOLIDARIDAD con mayúsculas   :Smile:    en mi opinión, claro  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Hay por lo menos otro trasvase entre cuencas que yo conozco: entre la cuenca del Ebro y el país Vasco para abastecimiento del gran Bilbao

----------


## labanda

hola si te refieres al embalse del ebro (que esta situado entre cantabria y pais vasco) yo no lo llamaria "trasvase" ya que no aporta caudal a ningun otro rio, sino que sirve para abastecimiento humano de una ciudad, ademas estaria situado en su propia comunidad por lo que no existe "solidaridad" ademas las cuencas del norte estan a rebosar y echando agua al mar sobrante y mucha, concretamente este estaba al 95% de su capacidad, que ya la quisieramos otros.

----------


## Huitoan

> Pues yo soy de Aranjuez, pueblo 100% turístico, las huertas ya están muertas y las que quedan son solo simbólicas, también soy pescador y piraguista, he nacido y crecido en el Tajo,  he bebido agua de el, ahora hay días que da asco hasta olerla, aunque se nota la mano de la confederación y poco a poco va mejorando.
> 
> He visto al río degradarse cada vez mas y eso acompañado de una reducción bestial e irresponsable de caudal, desde hace mas de 20 años no hay riadas que limpien las orillas, el nivel freatico ha descendido por debajo de lo aconsejable para que vivan los centenarios arboles de los históricos y conocidos jardines de Aranjuez.
> 
> En Aranjuez paso todo el año excepto 15 días que precisamente veraneo en Murcia, casualidades, y no veáis como me jode ver que el campo de golf de Aranjuez ¡¡¡¡¡ES DE TIERRA!!! y veo los vuestros y me pone de una mala ostia que no os podéis imaginar.
> 
> No os dan el agua que sobra, 5 m3seg en el Tajo es ridículo y el uso que se da al agua (en algunas ocasiones) por parte de los que la reciben es insolidario.


Yo también soy de Aranjuez, aunque soy demasiado joven como para beber agua del Tajo, yo siempre le he conocido mal, seco y lleno de m*****, literalmente.
Ademas los murcianos nos "ayudan" llevandose el agua, para hacer casas con campos de golf, que luego patrocina Camacho, y nosotros que tenemos el campo de golf a 50 metros del rio (o menos), le tenemos mas seco que la mojama.
Buendia esta SECO, Entrepeñas esta SECO, pero estos vampiros chupaagua siguen igual, ojala os hincheis de agua y os inundeis, no os imaginais lo bien que me quedaria.
Ademas eso de que se aprovecha mas alli que aqui, ¿en que?, ¿campos de golf?, las huertas de aqui y de los alrededores estan hechas una m*****, ver el rio da hasta PENA, pero ellos seguiran robandonos el agua...

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.
Según se puede interpretar en estas declaraciones es posible que dentro de poco tiempo volvamos a tener polémia con el famoso trasvase del ebro

VALENCIA, 29 Mar. (EUROPA PRESS) - 

 El vicepresidente tercero y conseller de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda, Juan Cotino, aseguró hoy que la solución a la escasez hídrica de muchos puntos de España pasa por "construir las infraestructuras hidráulicas para lograr que el agua llegue a todos los puntos del territorio nacional que la necesiten", informó la Generalitat valenciana en un comunicado.

   Cotino, durante su participación en una tertulia señaló la necesidad de "hacer una red de tuberías para llevar agua a todas partes, eso es un Plan Hidrológico Nacional, si queremos cambiarle el nombre se lo cambiamos, pero hay que hacerlo", insistió. "De la misma manera que una autoridad nacional establece cómo ha de llegar el AVE a los diferentes puntos, debería existir una que hiciera lo mismo con el agua", agregó.

   Según aseguró el vicepresidente "esta red de tuberías se hará cuando llegue el PP al Gobierno nacional, como la hay de carreteras, y a partir de ese momento el agua se podrá trasladar de un lugar a otro,  incluida Castilla La Mancha que podría recibirla desde el Tajo medio o de otra serie de lugares si se hicieran las obras hidráulicas necesarias para ello".

   Cotino indicó que la situación en la que nos encontramos "no es nueva" y anunció que el próximo jueves se presentará un estudio que fue elaborado por el Gobierno de la República "en el que ya se recogía la necesidad de realizar un trasvase del Ebro a Barcelona y al mismo tiempo hacia Almería". 

   "Sólo que ahora --explicó-- hay nuevas técnicas y fórmulas de hacer llegar el agua de un sitio a otro. Se ha de traer el agua desde donde exista porque es de mejor calidad y es menos cara que el agua desalada que únicamente debe usarse cuando no exista otra solución".

   "Hace ya muchas décadas que un estudio recogía la necesidad del trasvase del Ebro y hoy seguimos reivindicando lo mismo porque es la solución que la Comunitat necesita. Un trasvase que llegará seguro cuando Mariano Rajoy alcance la presidencia del Gobierno porque es un compromiso personal", aseguró el vicepresidente.

   El conseller agregó que en la actualidad el Ebro "tiene 10 trasvases, pero ninguno a la Comunitat" y hace dos meses "se aprobó el último y ya se están construyendo las instalaciones para que el agua llegue a unos municipios de Cataluña que se encuentran exactamente a la misma distancia que la ciudad de Castellón, 127 kilómetros". 

   Evidentemente no nos oponemos a que esto ocurra si allí se necesita el agua pero reivindicamos un trato igualitario para la Comunitat Valenciana porque el agua es de todos los españoles", apuntó.

C-LM

   Respecto a la posibilidad de establecer una reserva de agua en el Estatuto de Castilla La Mancha, el vicepresidente tercero ha manifestado que para él esta opción no se puede contemplar porque "parece que estamos haciendo un trato en un mercado, primero se quería derogar el trasvase en 2015, luego establecer una reserva de 6.000 hm3 y ahora de 4.000".

   Para Cotino "es una irracionalidad" porque "no es posible establecer una reserva" y se pregunto "cómo van a acordar quedarse con una cantidad de agua que no tienen". Al respecto, advirtió de que de cada cuatro litros de agua que llegan a la ciudad de Valencia, tres son del Júcar "que estarían en peligro si se aprobara la propuesta".

   Por otro lado, declaró que todo este problema "ha surgido por culpa del partido socialista, que además no es nada claro con esta cuestión, en un sitio dicen una cosa y en otra toda la contraria. Todo el mundo debe tener muy claro que quien ha presentado la propuesta de la reserva en Madrid es el Partido Socialista de Castilla La Mancha". 

   "Esto es un tema muy serio y no es competencia de las comunidades autónomas. Se está debatiendo un tema esencial que es el uso racional del agua, para todos igual, porque igual de español es un castellano manchego, un aragonés, un catalán o cualquiera que viva en el resto de España. Cuando nosotros decimos agua para todos, es agua justa y repartida con justicia distributiva para todos los españoles", manifestó el conseller.

----------


## jasg555

Este pobre señor, porque no se le puede dar otro calificativo a un ser con una inteligencia tan escasa, es de la cuerda de los que afirman que los ríos son tuberías a su servicio.
De los que afirman o afirmaron que el trasvase se iba a hacer por c*j*n*s ante el bramido de su audiencia.

Y no se da cuenta de que hay ciertas lineas que no se pueden traspasar. Una de ellas es la oposición a los trasvases de Bruselas.

Pero él ya está en precampaña electoral, y prometiendo lo que no puede hacer.

 No hay problema, si hay que opinar de algo, Cotino está ahí, sea del agua, de eta o del Atleti si hace falta.
Y es que aprendiz de mucho, maestro de nada.
Ilustremos:
De Eta:
http://www.nortecastilla.es/agencias...003291437.html

De la vivienda:
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/Comun...5elpval_12/Tes

Incluso insulta:
http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=298582

Sigue insultando:
http://www.costadigital.es/html/opinion.php?id=349

Y lo que tendría que hacer es aclarar sus oscuras relaciones en cuanto a los contratos adjudicados a dedo por SU generalitat. Ya que su empresa SEDESA, figura en el informe de la Brigada de Blanqueo de Capitales de la Policía, relacionada con el caso Gürtel:
http://www.tiempodehoy.com/default.a...K=612&h=100219

 Vertiendo aguas fecales:
http://www.lasprovincias.es/v/201003...-20100304.html

 Hasta ofrece terrenos para el ATC:
http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...tc/691149.html

Y así podrá seguir hasta hacer un post kilométrico del pájaro éste.

Como decimos los madrileños:
Un PRENDA el Cotino de las narices.

----------


## Dawlin

A todo esto, ¿para que quiere el agua Castilla la Mancha?. Solo leo y leo a gente despotricar de una infraestructura planificada a principios de siglo XX, que en muy buena parte nutre la mayoría de las pagas, subvenciones o pensiones (las tres palabras mágicas en CM) de las que viven el 90% de las poblaciones rurales de Castilla la Mancha.

Los mayores atentados hídricos que yo he visto en mi vida han sido en Castilla la Mancha. Allí, de camino a Madrid, he visto hectáreas y hectáreas de cereal regadas con aguas de dudosa procedencia para posteriormente no poder ni vender el producto porque el coste de producción supera con creces al precio de venta, entorno a 0. Ni que decir tiene que el cereal se sustenta con una de las tres palabras mágicas. Y todo teniendo en cuenta que el cereal es tradicionalmente de secano. O por ejemplo los miles de pozos ilegales que han secado las tablas de Daimiel para regar, no se muy bien que. No nos intenteis dar lecciones de aprovechamiento hídrico. Castilla la Mancha no tiene un clima proclive para poder soportar las exportaciones que soporta el Levante con el trasvase, ni tampoco tiene una situación geográfica suficiente para soportar el turismo que soporta el Levante. Como bien dice el tipo que inicia este post, se trata de las gallinas que entran por las que salen.

España es un pais, y como tal, tiene que garantizarse una serie de productos que poder exportar/vender al resto de paises para poder subsistir. Esos productos son turismo de playa en primerísimo lugar, y huerta levantina, en segundo lugar. Una vez vendido el producto se reparte el beneficio, unos lo cobran directamente por ser parte del proceso, y otros lo cobran en forma de una de las tres palabras mágicas.

De todos modos yo pienso una cosa, ¿no quereis trasvase?, pues ale, vosotros con vuestro tema, trasvase desde el tajo medio que Extremadura está que salta por hacerse con él, y todos contentos.

----------


## jasg555

> A todo esto, *¿para que quiere el agua Castilla la Mancha?.* Solo leo y leo a gente despotricar de una infraestructura planificada a principios de siglo XX, que en muy buena parte nutre la mayoría de las pagas, subvenciones o pensiones (las tres palabras mágicas en CM) de las que viven el 90% de las poblaciones rurales de Castilla la Mancha.
> 
> Los mayores atentados hídricos que yo he visto en mi vida han sido en Castilla la Mancha. Allí, de camino a Madrid, he visto hectáreas y hectáreas de cereal regadas con aguas de dudosa procedencia para posteriormente no poder ni vender el producto porque el coste de producción supera con creces al precio de venta, entorno a 0. Ni que decir tiene que el cereal se sustenta con una de las tres palabras mágicas. Y todo teniendo en cuenta que el cereal es tradicionalmente de secano. O por ejemplo los miles de pozos ilegales que han secado las tablas de Daimiel para regar, no se muy bien que. No nos intenteis dar lecciones de aprovechamiento hídrico. Castilla la Mancha no tiene un clima proclive para poder soportar las exportaciones que soporta el Levante con el trasvase, ni tampoco tiene una situación geográfica suficiente para soportar el turismo que soporta el Levante. Como bien dice el tipo que inicia este post, se trata de las gallinas que entran por las que salen.
> 
> España es un pais, y como tal, tiene que garantizarse una serie de productos que poder exportar/vender al resto de paises para poder subsistir. Esos productos son turismo de playa en primerísimo lugar, y huerta levantina, en segundo lugar. Una vez vendido el producto se reparte el beneficio, unos lo cobran directamente por ser parte del proceso, y otros lo cobran en forma de una de las tres palabras mágicas.
> 
> De todos modos yo pienso una cosa, ¿no quereis trasvase?, pues ale, vosotros con vuestro tema, trasvase desde el tajo medio que Extremadura está que salta por hacerse con él, y todos contentos.


 Tantos hilos y mensajes sobre el trasvase, y no has entendido ni aprendido nada. :Confused:  :Confused: 

Y deja de acusar a los castellano manchegos de subvencionados y demás tonterías porque son bastante más currantes que por tu zona.

Utiliza el agua que tienes a tu alcance y deja las de las demás cuencas en su sitio, de donde nunca debió salir ni una gota.

 Sin acritud.

----------


## pama

pues hala poneos al habla con extremadura porque ni en aragon ni en castilla la mancha queremos que nos expolien

----------


## Dawlin

Dos contestaciones en 10 minutos y ninguna respuesta.

He leído si, y lo único claro que he sacado es que queréis cargaros gran parte del motor económico de este país para que 11500 personas vean mas bonitos sus paisajes.

De verdad, estoy buscando algún CM que me explique alguna razón técnica que me convenza.

----------


## jasg555

> Dos contestaciones en 10 minutos y ninguna respuesta.
> 
> He leído si, y lo único claro que he sacado es que queréis cargaros gran parte del motor económico de este país para que 11500 personas vean mas bonitos sus paisajes.
> 
> De verdad, estoy buscando algún CM que me explique alguna razón técnica que me convenza.


Razones técnica las hay en todos lo hilos que hablan sobre ello. Moléstate un poco y búscalas. No las vamos a repetir de contínuo.

 Te equivocas de nuevo, Murcia no es el motor económico del país, aunque sí es una de las grandes responsables de la crisis del ladrillazo que tanto nos está lastrando y del crecimiento insostenible.

Si no tienes agua para plantar tomates, planta melones de secano.
Y si no tienes agua para crear resort con praderas inglesas y campos de golf destruyendo el medio natural, pues no los hagas.
Dedícate al turismo rural.

 En definitiva, que quieres desarrollarte a base de empobrecer otras zonas, y lo más importante, a base de dejar el Tajo hecho unos zorros, igual que habeis hecho ya con vuestros ríos.

Ríos por decir algo, porque el Segura dejó de serlo hace décadas. Os lo habeis cargado. También os habeis cargado los acuíferos, salinizándolos por sobreexplotación.
Habeis intentado llevaros el Ebro. Y el Nilo lo secaríais si os dejaran.

La verdad es que en éste tema, Levante parece una plaga de langostas.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> A todo esto, ¿para que quiere el agua Castilla la Mancha?. Solo leo y leo a gente despotricar de una infraestructura planificada a principios de siglo XX, que en muy buena parte nutre la mayoría de las pagas, subvenciones o pensiones (las tres palabras mágicas en CM) de las que viven el 90% de las poblaciones rurales de Castilla la Mancha.
> 
> Los mayores atentados hídricos que yo he visto en mi vida han sido en Castilla la Mancha. Allí, de camino a Madrid, he visto hectáreas y hectáreas de cereal regadas con aguas de dudosa procedencia para posteriormente no poder ni vender el producto porque el coste de producción supera con creces al precio de venta, entorno a 0. Ni que decir tiene que el cereal se sustenta con una de las tres palabras mágicas. Y todo teniendo en cuenta que el cereal es tradicionalmente de secano. O por ejemplo los miles de pozos ilegales que han secado las tablas de Daimiel para regar, no se muy bien que. No nos intenteis dar lecciones de aprovechamiento hídrico. Castilla la Mancha no tiene un clima proclive para poder soportar las exportaciones que soporta el Levante con el trasvase, ni tampoco tiene una situación geográfica suficiente para soportar el turismo que soporta el Levante. Como bien dice el tipo que inicia este post, se trata de las gallinas que entran por las que salen.
> 
> España es un pais, y como tal, tiene que garantizarse una serie de productos que poder exportar/vender al resto de paises para poder subsistir. Esos productos son turismo de playa en primerísimo lugar, y huerta levantina, en segundo lugar. Una vez vendido el producto se reparte el beneficio, unos lo cobran directamente por ser parte del proceso, y otros lo cobran en forma de una de las tres palabras mágicas.
> 
> De todos modos yo pienso una cosa, ¿no quereis trasvase?, pues ale, vosotros con vuestro tema, trasvase desde el tajo medio que Extremadura está que salta por hacerse con él, y todos contentos.


Informate un poco antes de decir tantos disparates juntos, desde luego parece mentira que se pueda hablar así sin saber nada del tema.

- La cantidad que recibe CM por el trasvase es de risa, con eso no se paga ni una subvención ni un subsidio, hay muchos posts en los que se concreta la cantidad así que no me voy a repetir.

- Tampoco tienes ni idea sobre las exportaciones de este pais, anda informate un poco pero las exportaciones totales de Murcia no llegan al 3% de las exportaciones totales de España y con mucho el mayor sector exportador español es el del automovil, pero ese es otro tema.

Y claro que no queremos trasvase, ya que hablas con esa suficiencia de que nos quedemos con él, a ver si os juntais unos cuantos en Levante diciendo eso que probablemente esto se acabaría.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Dos contestaciones en 10 minutos y ninguna respuesta.
> 
> He leído si, y lo único claro que he sacado es que queréis cargaros gran parte del motor económico de este país para que 11500 personas vean mas bonitos sus paisajes.
> 
> De verdad, estoy buscando algún CM que me explique alguna razón técnica que me convenza.


Sí, claro el agua la queremos para ver bonitos nuestros paisajes, el tener restricciones de agua en verano, el convertir el Tajo en una cloaca porque no lleva el agua suficiente, el que se acaben las posibilidades de desarrollo de una zona, el que hayan inundado nuestra huerta para hacer los pantanos... etc etc etc solamente es una anécdota, lo que realmente nos gusta es que os lleveis el agua para vuestros campos de golf.

¿Te parece una razón téncnica que nos hace falta una reserva de agua en la cabecera como agua de boca en épocas de sequía?

----------


## Dawlin

> Informate un poco antes de decir tantos disparates juntos, desde luego parece mentira que se pueda hablar así sin saber nada del tema.
> 
> - La cantidad que recibe CM por el trasvase es de risa, con eso no se paga ni una subvención ni un subsidio, hay muchos posts en los que se concreta la cantidad así que no me voy a repetir.
> 
> - Tampoco tienes ni idea sobre las exportaciones de este pais, anda informate un poco pero las exportaciones totales de Murcia no llegan al 3% de las exportaciones totales de España y con mucho el mayor sector exportador español es el del automovil, pero ese es otro tema.
> 
> Y claro que no queremos trasvase, ya que hablas con esa suficiencia de que nos quedemos con él, a ver si os juntais unos cuantos en Levante diciendo eso que probablemente esto se acabaría.


Pues ale, carguemonoslas todas, que mas da 3% mas o 3% menos, a parte de que hablo de Levante, no de Murcia, cosa que soléis confundir con frecuencia. ¿Y a cambio de que nos las cargamos?.

Aún así m***** y mas m***** para Murcia sin argumentar un solo uso para esa bestialidad de agua a la que llamáis "reserva estratégica", y tildáis de "ecológica".

He leído muchísimos comentarios sobre esto, y todavía sigo buscando cuales son las razones por las que Castilla la Mancha quiere y necesita el agua.

----------


## jasg555

> Pues ale, carguemonoslas todas, que mas da 3% mas o 3% menos, a parte de que hablo de Levante, no de Murcia, cosa que soléis confundir con frecuencia. ¿Y a cambio de que nos las cargamos?.
> 
> Aún así m***** y mas m***** para Murcia sin argumentar un solo uso para esa bestialidad de agua a la que llamáis *"reserva estratégica", y tildáis de "ecológica".*
> He leído muchísimos comentarios sobre esto, y* todavía sigo buscando cuales son las razones por las que Castilla la Mancha quiere y necesita el agua*.


 De verdad, ya es lo último que me quedaba por leer.
Tienes que documentarte un poco sobre crecimiento sostenible, equilibrio ecológico y en definitiva, la vida, para seguir opinando con un mínimo de seriedad.

----------


## Dawlin

¿Sabes lo que son 4000 Hm3?.

Piensa que Castilla la Mancha tiene en total una capacidad de embalse de 5744 Hm3, con lo que si esa "reserva estratégica" solo cuenta agua almacenada en superficie (puesto que si también alude a agua de acuíferos subterráneos, se acababa el debate en ese momento) ello conlleva el tener los embalses en Castilla la Mancha a un 70% de capacidad, estando en el año mas lluvioso desde hace mucho tiempo al 60%. Yo lo veo realmente inviable.

Y eso sin pararme a pensar que querían decir con los primeros 6000 Hm3, que ni los podéis almacenar, lo que me hace llegar a la conclusión fácil de que la cifra que se estima ecológica desde Barredalandia es fruto del mero azar, y lo que se pretende es vender de ecológico algo que en su trasfondo solo tiene un objetivo, aniquilar el trasvase, sea como sea.

Yo en su día llegué a escuchar a Barreda hablar de desarrollo urbanístico con el agua del trasvase como única excusa, ahora lógicamente eso ya no lo dice, faltaría más, por lo que me vuelvo a plantear la misma pregunta. ¿Para que queréis el agua?

Yo soy partidario de los trasvases, claro que si, igual que Borrell (PSOE) con su interconexión de cuencas. Yo no cierro puertas al progreso.

Y todo esto sin pararnos a pensar que las competencias en materia de agua son nacionales y por lo tanto del estado y de las confederaciones, y que un estatuto de autonomía no puede llevar ni siquiera la palabra "agua".

P.D. No te preocupes por la documentación que he estudiado algo relacionado. Quienes tienen que documentarse son los de la escuela de ICCP de Cuidad Real que se permitieron el lujo de decir que en el Talave se juntaban todos los recursos de la cuenca alta del Segura, cuando todo el mundo sabe que el Talave es un embalse por el que ni pasa el Segura.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Te da igual lo que te digamos y vas a seguir repitiendo lo mismo. Pero te respondo por segunda vez a la pregunta de para qué queremos el agua en cabecera que es la que discutimos porque es la que se lleva el trasvase:

- PARA TENER UNA RESERVA PARA EPOCAS DE SEQUIA. Que nos dejais los pantanos a menos del 10% año sí y otro año tambien y con esta cantidad si viene una sequía prolongada no tenemos ni para beber.
- PARA QUE EL TAJO NO SEA UNA CLOACA
- PARA CONSEGUIR UN DESARROLLO.... bla bla bla, ya lo dije antes.




> Pues ale, carguemonoslas todas, que mas da 3% mas o 3% menos, a parte de que hablo de Levante, no de Murcia, cosa que soléis confundir con frecuencia. ¿Y a cambio de que nos las cargamos?.


Vamos a ver, este dato iba respondiendo a esto:




> España es un pais, y como tal, tiene que garantizarse una serie de productos que poder exportar/vender al resto de paises para poder subsistir. Esos productos son turismo de playa en primerísimo lugar, y huerta levantina, en segundo lugar.


Pues mira no, te repito que la huerta levantina no es el segundo lugar de las exportaciones españolas, que TODAS las exportaciones de Murcia representan menos del 3% de las totales españolas. Pero claro te da igual los datos que te demos, aunque no tengas ni idea, vas a encontrar respuesta, pero es que resulta que estamos discutiendo sobre el trasvase, y aunque tampoco lo sepas, no es Levante es Murcia porque recibe más de un 90% del trasvase y por otro lado ese 3% incluye otros muchos productos que exporta Murcia y tambien por supuesto que no toda la huerta murciana se riega con el ATS así que resulta que para las exportaciones españolas es una cantidad ínfima.

Por otro lado tampoco sabes que esos 4000 HM3 o 6000HM3 incluyen aguas subtarraneas por lo tanto toda tu argumentación se queda en nada. (aunque yo no estoy de acuerdo con esa cantidad que me parece que es poco controlable, yo abogo por una cantidad concreta en cabecera)
Y desde luego que queremos y Barreda lo ha dicho agua almacenada por necesidad del gran desarrollo que han tenido las poblaciones del Henares, entre otras cosas.

Por otro lado ya sabemos que estás a favor del trasvase éste, y seguro que del Ebro y de lo que haga falta, sois insaciables, vosotros a gastar agua, en nuevos regadíos, campos de golf etc y que el esfuerzo lo hagan otros. Claro a favor de vuestro progreso y en detrimento del nuestro. 

Un par de documentos para que te informes un poco del tema y puedas discutir con sentido aunque estoy seguro que ni verás el debate ni leerás el documento, veo que eres del tipo de personas que se hacen las opiniones sin informarse primero de los temas.

http://www.tvguadalajaradigital.es/2...o-2/#more-6088

http://www.fnca.eu/congresoiberico/documentos/c0413.pdf

----------


## jasg555

> ¿Sabes lo que son 4000 Hm3?.
> 
> Piensa que Castilla la Mancha tiene en total una capacidad de embalse de 5744 Hm3, con lo que si esa "reserva estratégica" solo cuenta agua almacenada en superficie (puesto que si también alude a agua de acuíferos subterráneos, se acababa el debate en ese momento) ello conlleva el tener los embalses en Castilla la Mancha a un 70% de capacidad, estando en el año mas lluvioso desde hace mucho tiempo al 60%. Yo lo veo realmente inviable.
> 
> Y eso sin pararme a pensar que querían decir con los primeros 6000 Hm3, que ni los podéis almacenar, lo que me hace llegar a la conclusión fácil de que la cifra que se estima ecológica desde Barredalandia es fruto del mero azar, y lo que se pretende es vender de ecológico algo que en su trasfondo solo tiene un objetivo, aniquilar el trasvase, sea como sea.
> 
> Yo en su día llegué a escuchar a Barreda hablar de desarrollo urbanístico con el agua del trasvase como única excusa, ahora lógicamente eso ya no lo dice, faltaría más, por lo que me vuelvo a plantear la misma pregunta. ¿Para que queréis el agua?
> 
> *Yo soy partidario de los trasvases, claro que si, igual que Borrell (PSOE) con su interconexión de cuencas. Yo no cierro puertas al progreso.*
> ...



Sólamente esa afirmación te descalifica del todo. El progreso no está en los trasvases, sino en el desarrollo sostenible. Vosotros ya habeis esquilmado vuestros recursos y ahora estais esquilmando los de vuestros vecinos.
 Por otra parte, como te digo, deberías leer un poco más, y verías que no sólo estoy en contra del trasvase a Levante, sino también al Alto Guadiana.
No es cuestión de dar a unos sí y a otros no, sino de respetar las cuencas con sus recursos, y no dejar los cauces secos para cubrir las ansias de depredadores del agua, que han demostrado no llevar a medio plazo nada más que a la ruína y al desastre, como es el caso de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía y ekl Tajo medio, arruinado e hipotecado por 4 tomates y montones de apartamentos horrorosos que ahora no se venden.

Yo no soy de Castilla La Mancha, soy y vivo en Madrid. Me da igual si se plantea el trasvase actual, el del Ebro o el proyectado del Duero al Tajo.
Ningún trasvase  se debe realizar, son contraproducentes, y se demuestra día a día que provocan una demanda que al poco tiempo lo hace insuficiente.

 Cambia el chip, promueve en tu tierra que no hay que crecer sin recursos disponibles. Plantea que se recuperen allí las magníficas costas y humedales que habeis depredado.
Cuando comprendas esas cosas, cosa que lo tienes algo difícil, verás que también se puede desarrollar una zona de manera sostenible, sin esquilmar los recursos, sin destrozar tus ríos y los de los vecinos, cambiando el turismo masivo de paella podrida y sangría de tetrabreek por un turismo de calidad.

Hazte un favor y entiende éstos conceptos, y deja vivir a los demás. Y sobre todo:

DEJA VIVIR AL TAJO

----------


## Dawlin

> - PARA TENER UNA RESERVA PARA EPOCAS DE SEQUIA. Que nos dejais los pantanos a menos del 10% año sí y otro año tambien y con esta cantidad si viene una sequía prolongada no tenemos ni para beber.
> - PARA QUE EL TAJO NO SEA UNA CLOACA
> - PARA CONSEGUIR UN DESARROLLO.... bla bla bla, ya lo dije antes.


Aleluya, algo sobre lo que debatir. 

1.-Te recuerdo cual es la cuenca que tiene los peores registros en los últimos 25 años en cabecera, la del Segura. El Fuensanta y Cenajo llevaban como 15 años sin pasar del 10% de manera natural. Inversión en una infraestructura acorde para no tener que disponer de unos recursos elevados con el fin de garantizar un suministro pequeño.

2.- Igual que el Segura hace unos años, pienso que en lo que se debería de invertir en el Tajo es en depuración de vertidos, aunque solo sea para cumplir con la directiva Marco, mas que en tirar (nunca mejor dicho) el agua para abajo con el fin de que arramble con todo lo que llegue a su paso. El Tajo se puede limpiar sin necesidad de malgastar agua.

3.- Bla, bla, bla no me vale, ¿que tipo de desarrollo?.




> Pues mira no, te repito que la huerta levantina no es el segundo lugar de las exportaciones españolas, que TODAS las exportaciones de Murcia representan menos del 3% de las totales españolas.


Reventar la economía de una región de España, reventar según tu ese 3%, ¿para que?, sinceramente me parecen insuficientes las razones que argumentas en el quote anterior. Ver el embalse lleno por si acaso, y tirar para abajo 30-40 m3/s  para que se limpie la cosa un poco.

Y el desarrollo, ¿en base a que?, ¿al turismo?, imposible, ¿a la agricultura?, no se puede, ¿al desarrollo urbanístico residencial?, no esta la cosa como para tirar cohetes.

Lo siento pero no llego a estar de acuerdo.




> Por otro lado tampoco sabes que esos 4000 HM3 o 6000HM3 incluyen aguas subtarraneas por lo tanto toda tu argumentación se queda en nada.


Pues entonces no se donde está el debate, ¿acaso crees que no superáis esa cifra con el agua subterranea?.




> Por otro lado ya sabemos que estás a favor del trasvase éste, y seguro que del Ebro y de lo que haga falta, sois insaciables, vosotros a gastar agua, en nuevos regadíos, campos de golf etc y que el esfuerzo lo hagan otros. Claro a favor de vuestro progreso y en detrimento del nuestro.


Estoy a favor de que gracias a la tecnología actual sea posible conectar todas las cuencas del país, y de Europa, para que desde un punto de vista sostenible a modo global, se puedan satisfacer todas las demandas, y poder por otro lado aprovechar al máximo los recursos que la madre naturaleza no sabe aprovechar. ¿De que sirven m3 y m3 de exceso (por encima del caudal ecológico/sostenible) vertidos al mar en las inundaciones del Ebro en los últimos 3 años?. Gracias a la evolución, el hombre es capaz de aprovechar esos recursos perdidos (energía perdida) y transformarlos en bienes tangibles. No es ni más ni menos que lo que ha traido al hombre hasta estos tiempos.

No se vive por encima de las posibilidades, el hombre es capaz de aprovechar recursos y formas que la naturaleza no, que la naturaleza desperdicia (si desperdicia, aunque a oídos de un ecologista cueste entender), sin por otro lado entorpecer los ecosistemas, porque somos capaces de valorar y saber cuales son las necesidades de estos otros mundos y satisfacerlas.

Yo no estoy para nada a favor de Benidorm, y comparar el turismo Alicantino con el que se pretende para Murcia es estar bastante perdido. Yo no quiero mas "La Manga", yo quiero como tu un turismo de calidad, el de resort lo es, que respete la costa en su paisaje y variedades, que ofrezca posibilidades a parte de ir a la playa con la sombrilla y el tetrabrik de don simón. La costa murciana es la costa mas protegida de España, y que así siga mucho tiempo, porque nos da la posibilidad de vender algo diferente. La venta de ese algo diferente debe ser repartida en toda la Nación por el principio de solidaridad, al igual que sus necesidades deben ser correspondidas desde el mismo principio.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Nodoyuna en el concepto de que un trasvase no debería de partir desde la cabecera de un río, ya que es la parte mas vulnerable del mismo. Ahora, la teoría negacionista respecto los trasvases que el señor Zapatero nos intentó inculcar en el 2003 me parece un politicada y por lo tanto una chorrada. Desde luego no he estudiado a fondo el caudal ecológico que ha de bajar por el Tajo (es perfectamente estudiable), pero me extrañaría muchísimo que se incumpliera. Los 6-10 m3/s que según he visto por otros sitios bajan por el Tajo me parecen mas que suficientes. Echarle un vistazo a los aforos del Segura antes del periodo de lluvias de este año y me contais.

El punto de encuentro es garantizar el abastecimiento de Murcia, y parte Alicante y Almería, con un trasvase desde el Tajo medio, la zona de España con mayor volumen embalsable, permitiendo así una gestión del alto Tajo digamos mas abundante. Supongo que cuando hicieron el trasvase se fijaron mas en el coeficiente energético del mismo, que en la repercusión medioambiental. Aunque un trasvase desde el Tajo medio supondría en tal caso un mayor coste energético, y no esta tampoco España para tirar cohetes en cuanto a la generación eléctrica.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Aleluya, algo sobre lo que debatir. 
> 1.-Te recuerdo cual es la cuenca que tiene los peores registros en los últimos 25 años en cabecera, la del Segura. El Fuensanta y Cenajo llevaban como 15 años sin pasar del 10% de manera natural. Inversión en una infraestructura acorde para no tener que disponer de unos recursos elevados con el fin de garantizar un suministro pequeño.


Los únicos responsables de que la cabecera del Segura esté así sois vosotros (generalizo y mis disculpas si molesta a alguien) o para ser más exactos los regantes murcianos y lo mismo con la cabecera del Tajo. El tema es que esta reserva hace falta ya por el enorme crecimiento de la poblaciones de la cuenca del Henares, el suministro podría ser enorme si hay una sequía importante y los pantanos pequeños que abastecen esta cuenca y al mismo Guadalajara se secan.




> Reventar la economía de una región de España, reventar según tu ese 3%, ¿para que?, sinceramente me parecen insuficientes las razones que argumentas en el quote anterior. Ver el embalse lleno por si acaso, y tirar para abajo 30-40 m3/s  para que se limpie la cosa un poco.


Es la tercera vez que te lo digo: NO ES UN 3%, ES MUCHO MENOS, en ese 3% están todas las exportaciones murcianas de bienes y servicios y resulta que además no toda la huerta está regada por el ATS. Es decir que para España e incluso para Murcia no pasaría nada (casi ni se notaría en términos económicos) que se acabara el ATS. Y no estamos pidiendo que los pantanos estén llenos, lo que pedimos es que no estén vacios, que dejen un mínimo de un 30-40% que está lejisimos del 100%. (y ojo yo no estoy en contra del trasvase si no de la forma en que se gestiona el trasvase hoy por hoy).




> Y el desarrollo, ¿en base a que?, ¿al turismo?, imposible, ¿a la agricultura?, no se puede, ¿al desarrollo urbanístico residencial?, no esta la cosa como para tirar cohetes.


Hay un post por ahí en el que se ven las fotos de la zona con el pantano con agua, y sí, el turismo era impresionante, ten en cuenta que una ciudad con 5 millones de habitantes está a 100 km. En cuanto a la agricultura la vega del Tajo era muy provechosa pero se inundó con los pantanos con la promesa de que los lugareños podrían cambiar su medio de vida: agricultura por turismo, ahora no hay forma de ganarse la vida en los pueblos ribereños.




> Pues entonces no se donde está el debate, ¿acaso crees que no superáis esa cifra con el agua subterranea?.


Hay otro post en el que se discute este tema a fondo con cantidades, no quiero repetirlo,  pero la verdad es que yo me temo muy mucho que esa cantidad no sirve para nada, solamente para que parezca que Barreda and Co se preocupan por el tema del agua pero sin cantidad concreta en cabecera me temo que el expolio continuará, pero ya digo que esto solo me lo dice la intuición así que puedo estar equivocado (y espero que así sea).




> Los 6-10 m3/s que según he visto por otros sitios bajan por el Tajo me parecen mas que suficientes. Echarle un vistazo a los aforos del Segura antes del periodo de lluvias de este año y me contais.


De nuevo que os cargueis el Segura no quiere decir absolutamente nada. 
Hay miles de estudios, si te interesan te los busco, que dicen que los 6 m3/s en Aranjuez es poquísimo  (es el caudal ecológico establecido ahora) y está muy por debajo del caudal ecológico mínimo exigible, pero es que lo peor de todo es que Borrel en los años 90 bajó por decreto el caudal a 3 m3/s en la gran sequía de los 90 para que se pudiera seguir trasvasando, el Tajo se secó literalmente en Talavera y en Aranjuez hubo un montón de casos de legionela por la contaminación de las aguas casi estancadas. Creo recordar haber leido que se ha vuelto a hacer (permitir en casos de sequía rebajar el caudal ecológico del Tajo a 3m3/s) aunque la verdad es que no estoy seguro de esto último.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> la cuenca que tiene los peores registros en los últimos 25 años en cabecera, la del Segura. El Fuensanta y Cenajo llevaban como 15 años sin pasar del 10% de manera natural.


Llevas razón, pero eso tampoco significa que se tenga que dejar las demás cuencas al 10% para que Murcia tenga media comunidad en regadíos y la otra media llena de campos de golf con un césped que ni el S. Bernabéu...




> Inversión en una infraestructura acorde para no tener que disponer de unos recursos elevados con el fin de garantizar un suministro pequeño.


No tiene sentido. Lo primero, porque eso en nuestros ríos, con las características que tienen es inviable, y segundo que contra más recursos elevados tengas, aseguras no tener problemas en un futuro. Para qué quieres una infraestructura en la que no almacenes agua, por muy bien hecha que esté...si te vienen varios años que no cae una gota? que haces?




> pienso que en lo que se debería de invertir en el Tajo es en depuración de vertidos, aunque solo sea para cumplir con la directiva Marco, mas que en tirar (nunca mejor dicho) el agua para abajo con el fin de que arramble con todo lo que llegue a su paso. El Tajo se puede limpiar sin necesidad de malgastar agua.


Lo primero, que supongo que se invertirá en depuración de aguas residuales y muchas poblaciones y ciudades dispondrán ya de EDAR. Segundo, un río como el Tajo siempre deberás tirar agua abajo para mantener un caudal ecológico...o que queremos, que se seque el cauce? Habrá muchos sitios que utilicen agua del Tajo...muchas personas también viven de ese agua... además de que, hay que suministrar a Portugal cierta cantidad anual de Hm3 (bastantes por cierto), variable dependiendo del estado de la cuenca...




> Bla, bla, bla no me vale, ¿que tipo de desarrollo?.


Que pasa, que los que viven aguas abajo de Entrepeñas-Buendía-Bolarque no tienen derecho al desarrollo basandose en la utilización de ese agua? No pueden tener regadíos en el Tajo solo para que luego Murcia tenga media comunidad con regadíos? No pueden tener o crear nuevas fábricas que utilicen agua porque ese agua embalsada es sólo para Murcia?




> Estoy a favor de que gracias a la tecnología actual sea posible conectar todas las cuencas del país, y de Europa, para que desde un punto de vista sostenible a modo global, se puedan satisfacer todas las demandas, y poder por otro lado aprovechar al máximo los recursos que la madre naturaleza no sabe aprovechar.


Yo también estoy a favor, pero dentro de unos límites, tanto económicos, como medioambientales, y respetando siempre el estado de la cuenca de la que parte el agua para otra deficitaria, cosa que con el Tajo-Segura, no se está cumpliendo, o dejar la cabecera del Tajo al 10% es respetar la cuenca?




> Gracias a la evolución, el hombre es capaz de aprovechar esos recursos perdidos (energía perdida) y transformarlos en bienes tangibles.


Sí, pero una cosa es aprovechar recursos perdidos (energía perdida) (agua sobrante) para beneficiar a una cuenca que no tiene suficiente...y otra cosa es atracar al Tajo con metralleta en mano para tus "bienes tangibles"...no es lo mismo "donar" que "atracar"...




> El punto de encuentro es garantizar el abastecimiento de Murcia, y parte Alicante y Almería, con un trasvase desde el Tajo medio, la zona de España con mayor volumen embalsable, permitiendo así una gestión del alto Tajo digamos mas abundante. Supongo que cuando hicieron el trasvase se fijaron mas en el coeficiente energético del mismo, que en la repercusión medioambiental. Aunque un trasvase desde el Tajo medio supondría en tal caso un mayor coste energético, y no esta tampoco España para tirar cohetes en cuanto a la generación eléctrica.


Eso también quiere decir que el trasvase desde Valdecañas-Cijara-Segura, los miles de Hm3 que hay en esos embalses también van a ser "decapitados" a favor de Murcia? Porque si se hace ese trasvase (una locura por cierto, el coste sería descomunal...y que yo sepa...no tenemos el PIB de EEUU ni de Japón...) si ese trasvase se hace, tengo por seguro, que el volumen de los embalses extremeños serían expoliados hasta el 10%...

Un saludo.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Sí, claro el agua la queremos para ver bonitos nuestros paisajes, el tener restricciones de agua en verano, el convertir el Tajo en una cloaca porque no lleva el 
> agua suficiente, el que se acaben las posibilidades de desarrollo de una zona, el que hayan inundado nuestra huerta para hacer los pantanos... etc etc etc solamente es una anécdota, *lo que realmente nos gusta es que os lleveis el agua para vuestros campos de golf*.
> ¿Te parece una razón téncnica que nos hace falta una reserva de agua en la cabecera como agua de boca en épocas de sequía?


No voy a entrar en la polémica de los trasvases. Creo que he leido, casi todos los hilos sobre este tema y siempre salís con que el agua la queremos para los campos de golf.
Y yo me pregunto: ¿es qué no os leeís los documentos que poneís? o ¿es qué solamente leeís lo que os interesa?.
Lellendo este documento que en su día pusitis para argumentar otro tema.
La frase de "el agua la queremos para los campos de golf" és una frase que no tiene base sobre en que sostenerse.

Rogelio Bravo Cos, Jefe del Área de Gestión del Dominio Público Hidráulico
Comisaría de Aguas, Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura

Conclusiones
¿Cuáles serían mis conclusiones sobre el tema del agua y el golf en la cuenca del
Segura?
1) *Ni aún en la hipótesis de que se construyan todos los campos de golf previstos cabe suponer que su consumo total exceda el 1% del agrícola*

Pd. No sé como subir el documento entero, está en pdf y me dá error al adjuntar archivo.

----------


## Dawlin

> Los únicos responsables de que la cabecera del Segura esté así sois vosotros


Explícame como un regante de la vega baja del segura intercede en las aportaciones de un embalse de la cabecera.




> Es la tercera vez que te lo digo: NO ES UN 3%, ES MUCHO MENOS, en ese 3% están todas las exportaciones murcianas de bienes y servicios y resulta que además no toda la huerta está regada por el ATS. Es decir que para España e incluso para Murcia no pasaría nada (casi ni se notaría en términos económicos) que se acabara el ATS. Y no estamos pidiendo que los pantanos estén llenos, lo que pedimos es que no estén vacios, que dejen un mínimo de un 30-40% que está lejisimos del 100%. (y ojo yo no estoy en contra del trasvase si no de la forma en que se gestiona el trasvase hoy por hoy).


El 14% del PIB de la Región de Murcia está basado en la agricultura y la mayor parte en el ATS, ya me dirás si se nota o no. Para tener un 30-40% deberas antes de estudiar cuales son los puntos de demanda a satisfacer, y con ello las cantidades a embalsar para gantizar el suministro. Dudo que viendo las poblaciones del entorno se necesite tal cantidad de agua. Ahora te digo, que esos embalses se hicieron con y para el ATS con la única función de servir de cabecera al mismo, por lo que a priori su principal misión debería de ser esa.




> Llevas razón, pero eso tampoco significa que se tenga que dejar las demás cuencas al 10% para que Murcia tenga media comunidad en regadíos y la otra media llena de campos de golf con un césped que ni el S. Bernabéu...


No está la mitad de Murcia llena de campos de golf, y que haya algún cafre que riegue con aportaciones del ATS o sucedáneos algún campo de golf, no quiere decir que el ATS riegue los campos de golf. Toda esa corriente de opinión es una falacia bien dirigida desde Toledo para contaminar las mentes de quienes no tienen ni pajolera idea de lo que se cuece en esta parte de España. En Murcia somos junto con Almería, las provincias que mejor aprovechamos el agua en España y Europa. Y lo sabéis. Además un campo de golf requiere mucha menos agua que un cultivo de alto rendimiento, un día os hago el ejercicio de 2º de carrera.




> No tiene sentido. Lo primero, porque eso en nuestros ríos, con las características que tienen es inviable, y segundo que contra más recursos elevados tengas, aseguras no tener problemas en un futuro. Para qué quieres una infraestructura en la que no almacenes agua, por muy bien hecha que esté...si te vienen varios años que no cae una gota? que haces?


Te digo yo lo que no tiene sentido, que necesiteis 20 hm3 para llevar a Daimiel 1 hm3, eso es lo que no tiene sentido. Si tienes una tuberia rota tienes dos opciones para que te llegue agua, arreglarla o meterle 10 veces mas agua de la que necesitas. A simple vista se puede saber cual de las dos es mas ecológica.




> Lo primero, que supongo que se invertirá en depuración de aguas residuales y muchas poblaciones y ciudades dispondrán ya de EDAR. Segundo, un río como el Tajo siempre deberás tirar agua abajo para mantener un caudal ecológico...o que queremos, que se seque el cauce? Habrá muchos sitios que utilicen agua del Tajo...muchas personas también viven de ese agua... además de que, hay que suministrar a Portugal cierta cantidad anual de Hm3 (bastantes por cierto), variable dependiendo del estado de la cuenca...


La autodepuración de un río depende de dos cosas, el nivel de contaminación de los vertidos y el caudal que lleve el río, por lo tanto, como antes tienes dos opciones, o invertir en controlar los vertidos o echar para abajo una "burrá" de agua. Yo desde mi punto de vista, considero que un caudal en cabecera de 6 m3/s es un buen caudal para combinar con una buena gestión en los vertidos y así no tener un río lleno de m*****.




> Que pasa, que los que viven aguas abajo de Entrepeñas-Buendía-Bolarque no tienen derecho al desarrollo basandose en la utilización de ese agua? No pueden tener regadíos en el Tajo solo para que luego Murcia tenga media comunidad con regadíos? No pueden tener o crear nuevas fábricas que utilicen agua porque ese agua embalsada es sólo para Murcia?


El clima, y solo el clima, permite que en Murcia se pueda cultivar lo que en donde dices no. El clima no se puede trasvasar, el agua si. Agua para fábricas, igual que para consumo humano, se estudia y se valora, y por supuesto que se concede, faltaría más.




> Eso también quiere decir que el trasvase desde Valdecañas-Cijara-Segura, los miles de Hm3 que hay en esos embalses también van a ser "decapitados" a favor de Murcia? Porque si se hace ese trasvase (una locura por cierto, el coste sería descomunal...y que yo sepa...no tenemos el PIB de EEUU ni de Japón...) si ese trasvase se hace, tengo por seguro, que el volumen de los embalses extremeños serían expoliados hasta el 10%...


Creo que es bastante fácil de entender que un río en cabecera lleva muchísima menos agua que en su vega media, y no digamos mas que en su vega baja. ¿De verdad crees que no hay en los embalses del Tajo medio aportaciones suficientes para abastecer el déficit hídrico del Levante?. Hay mas que de sobra. El debate es ese, como hacer para conceder al Alto Tajo sus exigencias, sin necesidad de aniquilar la huerta y economía de Murcia. El problema es que el acueducto actual es pequeño para abastecer todas las exigencias del Levante español, y por lo tanto la inversión, aunque amortizable, es muy importante. Pero que c***, para eso esta el estado.

Todo este problema se hubiese solucionado con el trasvase desde el Ebro, cuyos caudales son a simple vista suficientes para abastecer las necesidades de todo el Levante, y por lo tanto aliviar la situación del Alto Tajo. Pero que le vamos a hacer, votos son votos, y Zapatero ya se encargó de demonizar el tema en Aragón para fastidio de todos los aquí presentes.

----------


## jasg555

> Creo que es bastante fácil de entender que un río en cabecera lleva muchísima menos agua que en su vega media, y no digamos mas que en su vega baja. *¿De verdad crees que no hay en los embalses del Tajo medio aportaciones suficientes para abastecer el déficit hídrico del Levante?. Hay mas que de sobra.* El debate es ese, como hacer para conceder al Alto Tajo sus exigencias, sin necesidad de aniquilar la huerta y economía de Murcia. El problema es que el acueducto actual es pequeño para abastecer todas las exigencias del Levante español, y por lo tanto la inversión, aunque amortizable, es muy importante. Pero que c***, para eso esta el estado.
> 
> *Todo este problema se hubiese solucionado con el trasvase desde el Ebro, cuyos caudales son a simple vista suficientes para abastecer las necesidades de todo el Levante, y por lo tanto aliviar la situación del Alto Tajo. Pero que le vamos a hacer, votos son votos, y Zapatero ya se encargó de demonizar el tema en Aragón para fastidio de todos los aquí presentes*.


Punto uno, No, no hay suficiente en el Tajo Medio, ni para Levante ni para nada.
Punto do
s. El trasvase del Ebro se derogó de acuerdo con las recomendaciones de Bruselas, y afortunadamente por cierto. El desastre medioambiental habría superado al del ATS.

Punto 3. No politices con el fin de conseguir apoyos basados en la política.

----------


## Dawlin

> Punto uno, No, no hay suficiente en el Tajo Medio, ni para Levante ni para nada.
> Punto do
> s. El trasvase del Ebro se derogó de acuerdo con las recomendaciones de Bruselas, y afortunadamente por cierto. El desastre medioambiental habría superado al del ATS.
> 
> Punto 3. No politices con el fin de conseguir apoyos basados en la política.


1.- Eso por que lo digas tu. Ahora mismo mientras hablamos el embalse de Alcántara tiene casi 3000 Hm3, el solo. El hecho de que hay es mas que evidente, habla con argumentos, si no vas a argumentar no te vuelvo a leer.

2.- Eso es lo que a ti te han contado.

3.- No politizo nada, es lo que hay. Yo como técnico, soy tecnócrata y por lo tanto apolítico. Te puedo asegurar que con quien menos ideas comparto es con el PP.

----------


## jasg555

> 1.- Eso por que lo digas tu. Ahora mismo mientras hablamos el embalse de Alcántara tiene mas de 2500 Hm3, el solo. El hecho de que hay es mas que evidente, habla con argumentos, si no vas a argumentar no te vuelvo a leer.
> 
> 2.- Eso es lo que a ti te han contado.
> 
> 3.- No politizo nada, es lo que hay. Yo como técnico, soy tecnócrata y por lo tanto apolítico. Te puedo asegurar que con quien menos ideas comparto es con el PP.


No es porque lo diga yo, el agua media embalsada en Alcántara es bastante inferior, no hagas demagogia con datos puntuales.
Por mí no me leas, me da igual. Los argumentos que supuestamente das son papel mojado, charlas de bar.

 Bruselas lo dijo muy claro respecto al Ebro, pero a los murcianos no os es suficiente, como siempre.

 Finalmente estás politizando, si fueras técnico no dirías ni una sola de las tonterías que estás soltando alegremente.

Afortunadamente los técnicos son más sensatos. Tampoco me importan tus ideas políticas, como si eres de la LCR, tú mismo.

----------


## REC

> No es porque lo diga yo, el agua media embalsada en Alcántara es bastante inferior, no hagas demagogia con datos puntuales.
> Por mí no me leas, me da igual. Los argumentos que supuestamente das son papel mojado, charlas de bar.
> 
>  Bruselas lo dijo muy claro respecto al Ebro, pero a los murcianos no os es suficiente, como siempre.
> 
>  Finalmente estás politizando, si fueras técnico no dirías ni una sola de las tonterías que estás soltando alegremente.
> 
> Afortunadamente los técnicos son más sensatos. Tampoco me importan tus ideas políticas, como si eres de la LCR, tú mismo.


Sin ánimo de ofender:

1.- El Tajo tras recibir al Jarama, Alberche, Jerte y Tietar se parece al de Entrepeñas lo que se parecen Danni de Vito y Brad Pitt; no obstante también creo que solo desde Alcantara sería insuficiente.

2.- Lo del Ebro es fruto de una contaminación mental creada en la gente por determinadas personas públicas conforme a sus intereses y de la cual simplemente aportaré lo siguiente:
Propuesta de trasvase aprox 1000 hm3/año que supondrían unos 30 m3/s de media cojidos de un cauce que en ese punto afora unos 400 m3/s mínimo. Teniendo en cuenta las crecidas anuales del Ebro debido a su vertiente pirenaica con deshielo garantizado y la posibilidad de almacenar más agua en esta época de bonanza hídrica para apenas realizar captación en periodo de estiaje, me hace pensar que si el ecosistema de un delta formado durante millones de años se compromete por reducir su aportación en un 5 % y solo durante determinados periodos del año: o el delta es una p*** m***** ; o las charlas de bar las da todo el mundo.

3.- Ni el Ebro es de los maños, ni el Segura es murciano, ni el Lozoya es nuestro (tb soy madrileño). Los ríos son de DPH a gestionar por las distintas confederaciones y la moderada interconexión entre cuencas con déficit y cuencas sin él es a todas luces necesaria en un pais de acusado contraste pluviométrico como este.

4. - Este trasvase no se ha hecho porqué no lo proyectaron los que mandan, no le des más vueltas.

Un saludo, me encanta este foro.

----------


## FEDE

> Sin ánimo de ofender:
> 
> 3. - Este trasvase no se ha hecho porqué no lo proyectaron los que mandan, no le des más vueltas.
> 
> Un saludo, me encanta este foro.


Hola REC, totalmente de acuedo contigo, más claro agua  :Cool:  los qué tienen la sarten cogida por el mango, son los que le dan la vuelta a la tortilla  :Cool: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Dawlin

De acuerdo contigo REC, solo decirte que el desarrollo del delta del Ebro hasta su actual aspecto es bastante mas moderno, de hecho es debido a la indiscriminada tala de los Monegros en la edad media, sobre todo por Felipe II para su poderosa armada invencible. Ahora mismo el Delta del Ebro está todavía en periodo de avance, y como dices un 5% en sus aportaciones no van a hacer desaparecer el delta por completo. Como mucho impidediría en una muy pequeña parte su avance "natural".



http://descubriendoelmundoo.blogspot...-monegros.html

----------


## jasg555

> Sin ánimo de ofender:
> 
> 1.- El Tajo tras recibir al Jarama, Alberche, Jerte y Tietar se parece al de Entrepeñas lo que se parecen Danni de Vito y Brad Pitt; no obstante también creo que solo desde Alcantara sería insuficiente.
> 
> *Sí, también os apropiaríais de Alcantara, Valdecañas y Azután, por embalses no será*.
> 
> 2.- Lo del Ebro es fruto de una contaminación mental creada en la gente por determinadas personas públicas conforme a sus intereses 
> 
> *En eso estoy de acuerdo contigo, se contaminó a la población levantina que ya se frotaba las manos con los nuevos terruños de secano convertidos en regadío, y montones de Marina D´Or por toda la costa levantina*
> ...


 En definitiva, sigues politizando, divagando y justificando lo injustificable. Los trasvases están en retrocesión en la mayor parte de los países civilizados, por una clara razón: su construcción no ha resuelto el problema, sino que lo ha incrementado.

 El ATS ha tenido como consecuencia negativa el que se hayan multiplicado los regadíos varias veces, y, curiosamente, los más desfavorecidos han sido los regantes tradicionales, expoliados por las grandes empresas y toda la corrupción del ladrillazo, tanto de constructores como de ayuntamientos.

Parece mentira que digas ser técnico, y afirmes que 6 m3 en Aranjuez es más que suficiente. Muestras un desconocimiento atroz.

 Antes de hacer afirmaciones tan peregrinas mira éstas fotos:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=6240

----------


## jasg555

> De acuerdo contigo REC, solo decirte que el desarrollo del delta del Ebro hasta su actual aspecto es bastante mas moderno, de hecho es debido a la indiscriminada tala de los Monegros en la edad media, sobre todo por Felipe II para su poderosa armada invencible. Ahora mismo el Delta del Ebro está todavía en periodo de avance, y como dices un 5% en sus aportaciones no van a hacer desaparecer el delta por completo. Como mucho impidediría en una muy pequeña parte su avance "natural".
> 
> 
> 
> http://descubriendoelmundoo.blogspot...-monegros.html


 Y qué? eso ya lo sabe todo el mundo. El Delta del Ebro es un ecosistema vivo, bastante afectado ya por la mano del hombre.
Eso del 5% no os lo creeis ni vosotros. La cantidad real sería bastante mayor, y lo sabes.

 En el siglo IV Madrid eran 4 casuchas sim importancia, un asentamiento de paso, y hoy es una ciudad enorme. Qué pasa por eso?

----------


## Nodoyuna

> No voy a entrar en la polémica de los trasvases. Creo que he leido, casi todos los hilos sobre este tema y siempre salís con que el agua la queremos para los campos de golf.
> Y yo me pregunto: ¿es qué no os leeís los documentos que poneís? o ¿es qué solamente leeís lo que os interesa?.
> Lellendo este documento que en su día pusitis para argumentar otro tema.
> La frase de "el agua la queremos para los campos de golf" és una frase que no tiene base sobre en que sostenerse.
> 
> Rogelio Bravo Cos, Jefe del Área de Gestión del Dominio Público Hidráulico
> Comisaría de Aguas, Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura
> 
> Conclusiones
> ...


Sí, ese documento lo puse yo, y bueno me alegra que lo lea alguien, es éste:
http://www.carm.es/neweb2/servlet/integra.servlets.ControlPublico?IDCONTENIDO=33001&  IDTIPO=60&RASTRO=c511$m4634

Y ese verdad que dice la frase que tú pones pero justo antes dice lo siguiente:

_Aceptando la cifra de unos 20 campos de golf existentes o de próxima puesta en servicio en la cuenca del Segura, ello equivale a un consumo total de 8 hm3 anuales.
Aún aceptando que en los próximos 10-15 años se construyan otros tantos, lo que parece problemático dada la evolución del mercado inmobiliario_

Pues mira, se ha quedado corto, a corto plazo en Murcia vais a tener 45 campos de golf. Es verdad que el agua que consumen es poca comparada con el agua que consumen los regadíos, pero es mucha si se compara con el agua de abastecimiento por ejemplo y es apreciable si se compara con el TAS. Estamos hablando de 20 HM3 al año. Esto además es suma y sigue, cada vez teneis más necesidades de agua y entre otras cosas por estos campos de golf. 

Y lo más duro es oir a la CHS que muchos de estos campos de golf se riegan con aguas de pozos, esto es un escándalo que nosotros en la Alcarria tenemos los problemas que tenemos por falta de agua que se os envía a Murcia para riego y que esteís construyendo campos de golf sin parar que usan agua susceptible de regadíos, aunque sea un porcentaje pequeño.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> El 14% del PIB de la Región de Murcia está basado en la agricultura y la mayor parte en el ATS, ya me dirás si se nota o no. Para tener un 30-40% deberas antes de estudiar cuales son los puntos de demanda a satisfacer, y con ello las cantidades a embalsar para gantizar el suministro. Dudo que viendo las poblaciones del entorno se necesite tal cantidad de agua. Ahora te digo, que esos embalses se hicieron con y para el ATS con la única función de servir de cabecera al mismo, por lo que a priori su principal misión debería de ser esa.
> 
> No está la mitad de Murcia llena de campos de golf, y que haya algún cafre que riegue con aportaciones del ATS o sucedáneos algún campo de golf, no quiere decir que el ATS riegue los campos de golf. Toda esa corriente de opinión es una falacia bien dirigida desde Toledo para contaminar las mentes de quienes no tienen ni pajolera idea de lo que se cuece en esta parte de España. En Murcia somos junto con Almería, las provincias que mejor aprovechamos el agua en España y Europa. Y lo sabéis. Además un campo de golf requiere mucha menos agua que un cultivo de alto rendimiento, un día os hago el ejercicio de 2º de carrera.


¿de donde sacas estos datos?
Son totalmente inciertos,   la aportación de la agricultura al PIB murciano es del 5%, si le añadimos la industria alimentaria, hablamos de que un 5-7% del PIB murciano es debido al sector agrícola, y esto está muy lejos del 13% que representa la construcción y lejisimos del 67% que es servicios. Y desde luego lejísimos de esa disparatada cifra que das. Y podías darnos de donde te sacas que la mayor parte de la agricultura murciana está basado en el ATS, es que es un dato que he buscado y no lo conozco y me temo que tú tampoco. Y ya lo que me alucina es leerte que los embalses se hicieron con el ATS, demuestra un desconocimiento absoluto, los embalse se hicieron mucho antes que el ATS.

Es alucinante que os parezca demasiado que queramos tener los pantanos a un mínimo del 30%, sois insaciables verdaderamente, te parecerá normal que nos dejeis los pantanos al 10% y parece que no te quieres entender que un pantano, y más uno de este tamaño no solo suministra a las poblaciones ribereñas.

En cuanto a los campos de golf, la misma CHS reconoce que se riegan con aguas de pozo, así que utilizar ese agua para regar y pedir menos, pero no, es ,mucho más facil exigir a los demás y que tengamos nosotros que estudiemos nuestra demanda para ver la que hay embalsar que aquí en Murcia queremos agua para campos de golf, superficies cada vez crecientes de regadios y para lo que queramos. Y por mucho que digas que aprovechais muy bien el agua, a mi no me vas a convencer viendo la cantidad de agua que gastais en regar "greens". No cuela

Y todavía alguien se extraña que se haya parado el trasvase del Ebro, que es evidente que se paró por la oposición que tuvo en Aragón y Cataluña (como no podía ser de otra manera),  tambien cuando se propuso el del Tajo se dieron una cantidades y unas aportaciones totalmente optimistas, tipo las que da REC en su post, pero ya vemos lo que ha pasado. La lección ha sido aprendido en la Alcarria.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> No está la mitad de Murcia llena de campos de golf,


Qué cada uno tome las conclusiones que quiera de este mapa:

----------


## Dawlin

Actualmente hay en Murcia 14 campos de golf. Me río yo de lo de en construcción. Solo tienes que buscar en cualquier guia de turismo. En Malaga 26, en Cadiz 15, en Alicante 14....

Juzga tu mismo. Se intenta vender en Murcia, como en el resto de muchas zonas de España un turismo de calidad basado en la playa, el golf, la cultura, parajes naturales, etc. En Castilla la Mancha no podeis ofrecerlo.

Nadie está diciendo que se malgasten los recursos hídricos, nadie esta diciendo que se machaque la zona de la Alcarria, nadie está pidiendo que se atropelle a nadie, estamos hablando de intentar vender lo mejor que tenemos en España para beneficio de todos, siempre intentado preservar y mantener la integridad de todos los afectados. ¿Que ahora mismo la Alcarria no está bien?, pues fenómeno, se busca una solución que satisfaga a todos, que desde luego no es cerrar el trasvase sin presentar una medida alternativa.

Si lo que pretendes es demostrar que el cierre del Trasvase no afectaría a la economía Murciana y Levantina, olvídalo, porque ni te lo crees tu. http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia...-20080919.html

No se trata de avaricia ni vampirismo, estamos hablando de vender, de ganar dinero para entre otras cosas poder pagar obras de infraestructura en vuestra zona, para permitiros progresar.

Sabes lo que pongo yo en duda, que tener una lámina de agua del 30% de un embalse o superior, arregle vuestros problemas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Explícame como un regante de la vega baja del segura intercede en las aportaciones de un embalse de la cabecera.


No intercede en las aportaciones de un embalse, pero sí en el agua embalsada...y parece ser que los regantes murcianos tienen una sed insaciable...porque se cepillan todos los recursos de la cuenca del segura y los de la cabecera del Tajo y más porque no pueden...sino también.




> Dudo que viendo las poblaciones del entorno se necesite tal cantidad de agua. Ahora te digo, que esos embalses se hicieron con y para el ATS con la única función de servir de cabecera al mismo, por lo que a priori su principal misión debería de ser esa.


Eso de que Entrepeñas y Buendía se construyeron para mandar todo esa agua por el ATS para Murcia...nanai de la china... Esos embalses son para regulación de las aguas del Tajo, laminación de avenidas y riegos dentro de la cuenca hidrográfica del Tajo. Otra cosa es que esa agua se utilice actualmente solamente para Murcia...

Y además, porqué tiene que ser su principal misión la del trasvase? Como salga un presidente de CM con dos... verás como se acaba el cachondeo del trasvase de usarlo a vuestro antojo.

No decimos que no se coja agua de esos embalses. Lo que se pide, es que, no se expolien estos pantanos y dejarlos en niveles IE de emergencia al 10% o inferiores...lo que se pide es que al menos, los pantanos tengan un nivel de un 30% o un 40%, etc, y a partir de ahí, todo el agua restante que se envíe a Murcia (siempre que sea necesario).

Que tal te parecen 240 Hm3? Ese es el límite que hay en los embalses del Tajo y a partir de ahí no se trasvasa. Curiosamente...ese volumen suele tener la cuenca del Segura...y siempre es insuficiente para los murcianos...pues imagínate para el Tajo...que tenga solo de margen 240 Hm3...por eso pedimos, que al menos ese mínimo se eleve más...

Lo que no puede ser es que porque se quieran tener regadíos en zonas donde los recursos hidráulicos son insuficientes para tantas hectáreas de regadíos, se lleven absolutamente todo el agua de zonas en las que sí hay recursos hidráulicos...

Si no hay agua suficiente, pues que no haya tantas hectáreas de regadío, lo que es inaceptable es que en una zona donde el agua no abunda precisamente, es tener cientos de miles de hectáreas de regadíos y atracar el agua de otras cuencas hasta chuparles el limo del fondo...




> No está la mitad de Murcia llena de campos de golf, y que haya algún cafre que riegue con aportaciones del ATS o sucedáneos algún campo de golf, no quiere decir que el ATS riegue los campos de golf. Toda esa corriente de opinión es una falacia bien dirigida desde Toledo para contaminar las mentes de quienes no tienen ni pajolera idea de lo que se cuece en esta parte de España. En Murcia somos junto con Almería, las provincias que mejor aprovechamos el agua en España y Europa. Y lo sabéis. Además un campo de golf requiere mucha menos agua que un cultivo de alto rendimiento, un día os hago el ejercicio de 2º de carrera.


Te digo yo que más de un campo de golf y más de algún parque temático y parques públicos, y fuentes, etc, utilizan agua del ATS...seguro.

Ya veo que sois los que mejor aprovecháis el agua en España y Europa...ya veo...que tenéis que dejar esquilmados la cabecera del Tajo...

Si no tenéis agua suficiente para mantener tantas hectáreas de regadíos...pues no las tengáis...plantar olivos o viñas que necesitan menos agua...o no tengáis tantas hectáreas de regadíos...lo que no se puede hacer es tener una burrada de regadíos y encima gastar todo el agua del Segura más toda la de cabecera del Tajo.

Hay que hacer un uso racional, sostenible, equilibrado y equitativo del agua, cosa que, el ATS en la cabecera del Tajo no cumple, o sino, mira la media de los volúmenes de Entrepeñas-Buendía...y si eso es racional, sostenible, equilibrado y equitativo...se ve que vivimos en universos paralelos, pero no en el mismo.

Y que un campo de golf requiere menos agua que un cultivo, mira, yo también te puedo hacer un ejercicio sin hacer ninguna carrera, también se de lo que hablo..., de hecho, llevo 20 años viviendo en una zona regable...y otra cosa no, pero de regadíos y los métodos que se utilizan y lo que gasta se un rato y mas cosas que no vienen al caso ahora...y te digo yo, que un cultivo a goteo gasta menos agua que un campo de golf (en cuanto a las mismas dimensiones) ahora claro, no es lo mismo un campo de golf de 100 hectáreas que un cultivo a goteo de 10.000 hectáreas...pero a igualdad de terreno, un campo de golf gasta mas agua que un cultivo (a goteo).

Solo un ejemplo lo tienes que el goteo se basa en tener puesto el sistema en marcha un par de horas (como mucho) y sólo echa agua justo en la mata de la planta, sólo va echando gota tras gota. Un campo de golf, cada vez que se riega el césped cada X horas, vengan aspersores a diestro y siniestro echando agua, además también de todo el agua que se consuma en instalaciones del campo de golf como restaurantes, hoteles, vestuarios, etc.

El goteo echa dos o tres gotas a lo sumo en un segundo. La aspersión, en un segundo, echa muchas, pero muchas gotitas por segundo...El goteo tiene una mínima evaporación y filtración, sin embargo, la aspersión si la tiene...La aspersión aporta agua a toda la zona por igual en el radio de acción que tenga el aspersor que la dispersa, el goteo sólo aporta el agua a lo que se necesita, la raíz de la planta.

Te doy más argumentos de la diferencia entre el goteo (cultivos) y la aspersión (campos de golf)? Creo que son claros, pero si quieres de puedo dar más...




> Te digo yo lo que no tiene sentido, que necesiteis 20 hm3 para llevar a Daimiel 1 hm3, eso es lo que no tiene sentido. Si tienes una tuberia rota tienes dos opciones para que te llegue agua, arreglarla o meterle 10 veces mas agua de la que necesitas. A simple vista se puede saber cual de las dos es mas ecológica.


Bueno, lo de Daimiel es otro tema que también vaya tela...

Con respecto a lo que decías, a ver, decías que no era necesario tener esas gigantescas reservas hidráulicas si las infraestructuras de canalización y regulación estuvieran perfectas. Bien, hasta aquí tienes razón en que las infraestructuras deben estar lo mejor posible.

Pero te decía que eso es inviable por lo siguiente. Si los ríos ibéricos fueran regulares, no harían falta esos pedazo embalses que hablas, simplemente con buenas conducciones, sobraría, como bien dices.

El problema está en que nuestros ríos no son irregulares, son irregularísimos, pasando de aportes estratosféricos a ridículos...entonces...para poder tener garantizado el suministro de agua en épocas de aportes ridículos...lo primero que necesita son buenas reservas de agua y grandes embalses y lo segundo, buenas conducciones.




> La autodepuración de un río depende de dos cosas, el nivel de contaminación de los vertidos y el caudal que lleve el río, por lo tanto, como antes tienes dos opciones, o invertir en controlar los vertidos o echar para abajo una "burrá" de agua. Yo desde mi punto de vista, considero que un caudal en cabecera de 6 m3/s es un buen caudal para combinar con una buena gestión en los vertidos y así no tener un río lleno de m*****.


Las dos cosas. Invertir en EDARS y también verter agua a los ríos para garantizar el buen estado de las aguas de acuerdo con sus características ecológicas. Además, siempre habrá un loco que aunque tengan EDAR, tira la suciedad al río...los hay por todos lados.

Precisamente, el caso del Tajo no lo conozco. Pero esos 6 m3/s se me antojan escasos ya que, hay muchas poblaciones, hay muchas industrias y varios canales que utilizan y necesitan sí o sí agua del Tajo, por lo que 6 m3/s lo veo escaso...tampoco sé la demanda exacta, ni los caudales que aportan los afluentes del Tajo, por lo que, tampoco puedo decirlo con exactitud.

También hay que tener en cuenta, que el Tajo entra en Portugal, por lo que hay que mandar agua sí o sí a Portugal por narices, nos guste o no, hay que mandarla por convenio, y esos 6 m3/s para mantener toda la demanda del Tajo mas lo de Portugal, lo veo muy escaso a no ser que los afluentes del Tajo medio sean el Nilo o el Amazonas...

Según figura en el Convenio de Albufeira firmado el 30 de noviembre de 1998, en lo referente al Tajo refleja que, siempre que el estado de la cuenca y la precipitación del invierno sea normal, a la salida de la presa de Cedillo debe pasar un caudal hacia Portugal de 2.700 hm3/año.

Cosa que, con esos 6 m3/s no creo que sea posible, aun contando con los afluentes del Tajo, a no ser, como he dicho antes, de que los afluentes del Tajo le metan unos aportes brutales...




> El clima, y solo el clima, permite que en Murcia se pueda cultivar lo que en donde dices no. El clima no se puede trasvasar, el agua si. Agua para fábricas, igual que para consumo humano, se estudia y se valora, y por supuesto que se concede, faltaría más.


Quien te dice a ti que el clima aguas abajo de Entrepeñas-Buendía no permita cultivos? A lo mejor no se pueden cultivar pimientos o tomates, pero sí otras cosas, sin embargo no pueden porque todo el agua os la lleváis para Murcia.

Eso de agua para fábricas y consumo humano y que por supuesto que se concede...me gustaría hablar con más de uno que vive aguas debajo de la cabecera del Tajo...más de uno habrá tenido restricciones de agua.




> Creo que es bastante fácil de entender que un río en cabecera lleva muchísima menos agua que en su vega media, y no digamos mas que en su vega baja. ¿De verdad crees que no hay en los embalses del Tajo medio aportaciones suficientes para abastecer el déficit hídrico del Levante?..


Claro que la hay, este año que ha habido lluvias...te recuerdo como estaban Valdecañas y Alcántara en diciembre del año pasado? El problema es que si se hace ese trasvase, ya haréis otras 200.000 hectáreas de nuevos regadíos para llevárosla toda...haréis los Spanish pólders como en Holanda, ganándole al Mediterráneo áreas de tierra para hacer nuevos regadíos hasta conectar con África y así también expoliar todo el agua del Tajo medio, y así sucesivamente hasta llevaros el agua de toda España...




> la inversión, aunque amortizable, es muy importante. Pero que c***, para eso esta el estado.


Jajajajaja, y quién lo va a pagar? Sólo los murcianos? Seguro que no...Porque el dinero del estado sale de nuestro bolsillo...del tuyo, del mío, de los miembros del foro y de todos...y no está la cosa como para gastar ese dineral y yo no tenemos necesidad de porqué pagar de las arcas públicas semejante barbaridad cuando se pueden hacer otras cosas para mejorar vuestra situación sin derrochar tanto capital...

Aunque ya vendrá cualquier político, os abducirá los votos, y al resto nos meterá un IRPF del 50% para pagar semejante obra...como si estuvieran bajos ya los impuestos...




> Todo este problema se hubiese solucionado con el trasvase desde el Ebro, cuyos caudales son a simple vista suficientes para abastecer las necesidades de todo el Levante, y por lo tanto aliviar la situación del Alto Tajo. Pero que le vamos a hacer, votos son votos, y Zapatero ya se encargó de demonizar el tema en Aragón para fastidio de todos los aquí presentes.


Lo primero, Bruselas no lo "aceptaba" y no cumplía con las normativas vigentes.

Segundo...Ese es el problema...los políticos...sin ellos serían las cosas mucho más fáciles, pero es lo que hay.

Sin entrar en política (ni izquierda ni derecha ni arriba ni abajo) el caso que ZP les ha traicionado...porque mucho el NO AL TRASVASE DEL EBRO, pero sin embargo, hay una tubería preciosa entre el Ebro y Barcelona...me gustaría saber que uso tiene...tal vez mandar agua????????? Eso se como se llama...empieza por t y es...TRASVASE. En fin...lo dejo aquí que paso de política y de líos...




> Nadie está diciendo que se malgasten los recursos hídricos, nadie esta diciendo que se machaque la zona de la Alcarria


Juer pues vais bien entonces...porque de momento se está haciendo justo lo contrario a lo que dices... :EEK!: 




> ganar dinero para entre otras cosas poder pagar obras de infraestructura en vuestra zona, para permitiros progresar.


Juer pues entonces...CM debería ser entonces el motor de España y de Europa...algo falla...




> Te puedo asegurar que con quien menos ideas comparto es con el PP.


Sin entrar en política...Tal vez porque no os viene bien para vuestros intereses que son expoliar el agua de media España?????




> 1.- Eso por que lo digas tu. Ahora mismo mientras hablamos el embalse de Alcántara tiene casi 3000 Hm3, el solo. El hecho de que hay es mas que evidente, habla con argumentos, si no vas a argumentar no te vuelvo a leer.


Lo de los argumentos también puedes aplicártelo a ti también.

Por esa regla de tres...Alcántara tiene 3000 Hm3...y la cuenca del Segura tiene 700 Hm3...así que... no necesitáis ni el ATS ni el trasvase desde el Tajo medio, ya que el asunto es más que evidente...habla con argumentos...

Hazte un favor, deja de hacer demagogia con los volúmenes actuales...porque por esa regla de que ahora tiene 3000, vosotros tenéis ahora 700, por lo que no os hace falta ningún trasvase...

Sin ánimo de ofender ni causar molestias, si eres técnico en el asunto, como bien dice el compañero jasg555, desde luego no demuestras serlo...al menos se ve que no nos enseñaron lo mismo.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jasg555

> *Juzga tu mismo. Se intenta vender en Murcia, como en el resto de muchas zonas de España un turismo de calidad basado en la playa, el golf, la cultura, parajes naturales, etc. En Castilla la Mancha no podeis ofrecerlo.*


Sabes bien de lo que estás hablando? No.




> *Sabes lo que pongo yo en duda, que tener una lámina de agua del 30% de un embalse o superior, arregle vuestros problemas*.


Puedes ponerlo en duda, pero el daño es evidente. Ves a la zona, te subes en un púlpito y lo dices, a ver si consigues salir entero.

 Hay dos puntos que se repiten en todos tus mensajes de manera ya cansina:
Uno es la demagogia y cierta prepotencia en los datos que das.
Otro es cierto desprecio cuando hablas de Castilla La Mancha, Guadalajara o La Alcarria, así como de la cuenca del Tajo. Eso denota un enorme desconocimiento que te animo a solucionar pronto.

Con respecto a las huertas del Tajo, desde Almoguera hasta Toledo era una zona riquísima de hortalizas, de hecho tiene una gran infraestructura de regadío. Pero lamentablemente ahora solo se plantan secanos en su mayor parte. Toda la huerta ha perdido su couta de agua en favor del trasvase.

Tengo clientes que me abastecían de esos productos en Villaconejos y Aranjuez y ya o pueden plantar.

Ya ves una nueva demagogia tuya y una nueva muestra atroz de desconocimiento.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Actualmente hay en Murcia 14 campos de golf. Me río yo de lo de en construcción. Solo tienes que buscar en cualquier guia de turismo. En Malaga 26, en Cadiz 15, en Alicante 14....
> 
> Juzga tu mismo. Se intenta vender en Murcia, como en el resto de muchas zonas de España un turismo de calidad basado en la playa, el golf, la cultura, parajes naturales, etc. En Castilla la Mancha no podeis ofrecerlo.
> 
> Nadie está diciendo que se malgasten los recursos hídricos, nadie esta diciendo que se machaque la zona de la Alcarria, nadie está pidiendo que se atropelle a nadie, estamos hablando de intentar vender lo mejor que tenemos en España para beneficio de todos, siempre intentado preservar y mantener la integridad de todos los afectados. ¿Que ahora mismo la Alcarria no está bien?, pues fenómeno, se busca una solución que satisfaga a todos, que desde luego no es cerrar el trasvase sin presentar una medida alternativa.
> 
> Si lo que pretendes es demostrar que el cierre del Trasvase no afectaría a la economía Murciana y Levantina, olvídalo, porque ni te lo crees tu. http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia...-20080919.html
> 
> No se trata de avaricia ni vampirismo, estamos hablando de vender, de ganar dinero para entre otras cosas poder pagar obras de infraestructura en vuestra zona, para permitiros progresar.
> ...


Como siempre das datos inexactos o falsos. Si entras en la pagína de la Federación murciana de golf ves que hay 16 campos de golf completos + 4 pequeños, en la gráfica que pongo y que saqué de El Pais aparecen justo estos 16 y me alegro que te rías de los que están en construcción a mi en cambio me parece vergonzoso. No sé lo que tendrá que ver los campos de Málaga o Cadiz, allí no hay que trasvasar agua delsde el Tajo por su "déficit crónico".

Está muy bien que intenteis vender turismo de calidad despues de machacar toda vuestra costa, el problema es que no hay agua para ello, ni siquiera la cuenca vecina tiene agua para ello y mira, no tendremos tanto sol en C M, en la cabecera del Tajo pero te aseguro que con una ciudad de 5 millones de habitantes a 100 km habría mercado para esas urbanizaciones con campos de golf que haceis por allí, pero en Guadalajara solamente hay 2 campos de golf y yo no voy a defender ese modelo ni en Guadalajara ni en Murcia eso desde luego.

El cierre del trasvase es posible que afectase a la economía murciana pero una cantidad muy escasa. Como dije (y eso no lo digo yo, lo dice el INE)
 el sector agrario en Murcia es un 5% 



Habría que ver cuanto de esto se riega con el ATS (veo que te inventaste el dato de que la mayoría se riega con el trasvase como me imaginaba) pero si más o menos Murcia gasta unos 2000 HM3 en regadíos al año y la media del trasvase es de 350 HM3 anuales solamente un 18% dependería del ATS. Por lo tanto la caida del PIB murciano sería menor al 1% pero vamos esto está hecho con cifras gordas y puedo equivocarme, pero lo que queda claro es que para Murcia no sería un completo desastre ni mucho menos. 

Mira no, no conoces la zona ni su problemática así que no cuentes rollos sobre nuestra infraestructura ni sobre nuestros problemas. Además ni siquiera te informas, te pongo un trocito de un informe para ver si entiendes un poquito algo de nuestra situación:

_Pero la sobreexplotación del Trasvase no sólo afecta negativamente al medio ambiente; también lo hace sobre la
economía. La cuenca alta del Tajo, es una de las regiones más atrasadas del país, con una población en declive que no
ve cubiertas sus expectativas de desarrollo y ni tan siquiera sus necesidades de abastecimientos. Las vegas que hoy
cubren las aguas de los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía eran de ricas tierras de huertas y viñedos que ofrecían una
gran posibilidad de desarrollo a pueblos como Durón, Sacedón o Buendía. Con la construcción de estos dos enormes
embalses en los años 50 la economía de la zona tuvo que variar y adaptarse al nuevo paisaje que ofrecían los nuevos
&ldquo;mares&rdquo; del Tajo. Las centrales hidroeléctricas y el turismo empezaban a ser partes importantes en el
desarrollo de La Alcarria Baja. En las décadas siguientes empezaban a aparecer urbanizaciones y embarcaderos
alrededor de los pantanos y las embarcaciones ya eran parte de las fotografías típicas de los pueblos. La agricultura se
desplazó varios kilómetros hacia el interior a tierras menos espaciosas, debido a la orografía de la zona, y no tan
productivas pero que sin embargo gracias al agua embalsada se podían permitir cultivar.
En el día de hoy La Alcarria Baja es una de las comarcas más atrasadas del país, con una población en declive que no ve
cubiertas sus expectativas de desarrollo y ni tan siquiera sus necesidades de abastecimientos. Mientras Murcia, Alicante
y Almería han sufrido un gran desarrollo económico, la cuenca cedente se ha estancado económicamente entrando en un
fuerte declive por no disponer de caudales para su propio uso y por los embalses que hipotecaron su futuro. Con los
pantanos a menos del 20% de su capacidad el turismo se ve mermado con un descenso constante de visitantes a la
zona, las centrales hidroeléctricas están funcionando al mínimo de su capacidad (Entrepeñas está produciendo
energía al 8&rsquo;5% de su capacidad total y Buendía al 0&rsquo;7%, según datos del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente) y
la agricultura sedienta se está inclinando cada vez más hacia el secano, justo el efecto contrario que se da en una
comarca rural en desarrollo. Se da la paradoja de que, pese a tener dos grandes embalses de agua a pocos kilómetros,
la mayoría de los pueblos de la comarca en verano tienen que llenar sus depósitos con el agua que les llega a través de
camiones cisterna y sufren restricciones todos los días durante la mayor parte de las horas._

----------


## labanda

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/todos/ul.../4.html#743235

Os recomiendo a todos que veais este reportaje de hace unos dias de TVE, en el se ve para que quieren el agua en Murcia y como con el argumento de los campos de golf, crean alrededor promociones que con la crisis del ladrillo estan en ruinas, en contestacion a Dawlin, 

No queremos este tipo de progreso en Castilla la mancha, y lo que tampoco queremos es expoliar otras regiones para seguir con la burbuja inmobiliaria, y la cultura del pelotazo, la agricultura ya no es el motor de Murcia sino seguir con el expolio de cuencas.

 Porque no desarrolllar un nuevo modelo de crecimiento "sostenible"(Dicho de un proceso: Que puede mantenerse por sí mismo, como lo hace, p. ej., un desarrollo económico sin ayuda exterior ni merma de los recursos existentes.)
y acaparar recursos que son de "todos" pero no sólo vuestros.

PD alguien sabe por que el embalse de contreras pone que pertenece a valencia cuando más del 90% esta en Cuenca, al igual que el embalse de Buendia.

----------


## labanda

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mar_de_aral[IMG][/IMG]

me gustaria que antes de acabar como el mar de aral, nuestro politicos reflexionaran y se dieran cuenta que cuando se exquilma un territorio todos somos los perjudicados, por un lado queremos que el centro de España se convierta en un desierto, y por ende tambien Murcia, por que cuando el agua se acabe, se acabara para todos, y entonces ya no habra solución, no queramos crecer por encima de nuestros propios recursos

En Castilla la mancha estamos invirtiendo en energias alternativas (adjunto enlace wikipedia de potencia eolica y solar instalada en España)
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energ%C...en_Espa%C3%B1a
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energ%C...en_Espa%C3%B1a

Que cada uno busque su futuro como quiera, pero no acosta de los demas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> PD alguien sabe por que el embalse de contreras pone que pertenece a valencia cuando más del 90% esta en Cuenca, al igual que el embalse de Buendia.


Supongo que será por la demarcación de la cuenca hidrográfica del Júcar, y tal vez por esto que figure que pertene a Valencia... :Confused: 

No lo sé exactamente pero puede que sea ese el motivo.

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

El modelo económico murciano por antonomasia y levantino en general, es un modelo que ha tenido como consecuencia la ruina en general, haciendo ricos a unos pocos, con una población endeudada en gran parte debido a su dependencia del ladrillo.
Esto es una aberración:



Un turismo así no se puede sostener si no es esquilmando lo que pillen, nunca es suficiente.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLV00...os=WXi-oBET37U

El de la foto acabó en el talego, y la empresa con 900 millones de deuda y en consurso de acreedores.

----------


## Luján

> Supongo que será por la demarcación de la cuenca hidrográfica del Júcar, y tal vez por esto que figure que pertene a Valencia...
> 
> No lo sé exactamente pero puede que sea ese el motivo.
> 
> Un saludo.


Simplemente es porque la presa en sí está situada (mayormente) en Valencia.

La demarcación de la CHJ no tiene nada que ver, pues ésta se ubica en más provincias que Cuenca y Valencia.

----------


## ben-amar

*Yo creo en el principio de la solidaridad, y normalmente quien da luego recibe*, porque de bien nacidos es ser agradecidos, ¿o no?.

El problema, considero yo, es que esa solidaridad no se niega cuando se habla de consumo de boca ó de riego por falta de recursos; el problema se crea cuando se comienza una urbanixacion salvaje donde no se puede garantizar el suministro por la inexistencia de recursos propios, cuando se trata de construir lugares de ocio acompañados de urbanizaciones de lujo (chaletitos de 360000  minimo) con sus campos de golf).

Es como si yo quisiera construir un canal de regatas en pleno centro de Andalucía (Cabra, lucena, Montilla, etc) y que luego me llevasen el agua desde el Guadalquivir ó desde el Ebro si no hubiese suficiente. ¡Disparatado!

Creo que nadie se ha cuestionado nunca un trasvase para lo primero. Lo que no se puede consentir es la gestion politica que se hace de los recursos a costa de otros de la forma que lo hacen.
Eso es un abuso

----------


## Nodoyuna

Claro, ese es el tema, Castilla la Mancha siempre ha dicho que agua para todos pero no para todo, es decir que nunca se va a negar a trasvases para agua de boca.

No sé si habeis visto el programa de Tv que nos pone Labanda, es muy representativo de lo que se ha hecho en Murcia, sale un arquitecto que parece que trabaja para el gobierno murciano o para algo oficial y habla de que se habían planeado urbanizaciones para un millón de habitantes, 1200 hoyos de campos de golf (66 campos) y que se aprobaba todo sin ni siquiera saber si iban a poder tener los suministros de agua o luz cubiertos.

Este es el tema, un crecimiento urbanisitico atroz, un crecimiento de regadios indiscriminado (de 90.000 Has en 1984 a más de 200.000 en 2003) y claro unas necesidades de agua en crecimiento exponencial.

Y que luego nos vengan a decir desde el Levante que tenemos que justificar el por qué queremos un 30% de reserva de agua en los pantanos de cabecera. Es un insulto.

----------


## Salut

La peli de tiros está a punto de empezar!!



Cuanta crispación...

----------


## Dawlin

Nadie está pidiendo recursos hídricos para tal salvajada, ese arquitecto que sale en el reportaje debería saber que quienes aprueban esos textos son los ayuntamientos (malditos ayuntamientos), incluso antes de saber si van a tener garantizado el suministro de agua o no. Lo que es a todas luces una burrada. Tener muy claro que la inmensa mayoría de esas urbanizaciones no se van a hacer porque en ningún caso se les va a conceder el volumen de agua que demandan. Es inaceptable e impepinable. Por lo que dejar de hacer demagogia barata con ese tema.

Yo no digo que se excedan las límitaciones de la cuenca de una forma tan ostentosa y fuera de lugar, pero si digo que sí es posible crear esos actuales 16 campos de golf, que no consumen ni una mínima parte de lo que consumen los regadios, y que en gran parte se autoabastecen en el momento en que todo esté en marcha. Siempre y cuando todo esté dentro de unos márgenes tolerables. Y ojo, margenes geográficos incluidos, es inaceptable un campo de golf en Campos del Río, como saca el reportaje anterior, porque incumple el principio de turismo de playa. Te aseguro, que todos esos campos que ponias en construcción no se van a hacer, de ahí mis risas.

Aquí no se vive por encima de las posibilidades de nadie, esto es un plan estratégico nacional, en el que se intenta multiplicar el precio de oportunidad de esos volumenes de agua por transportarlos a sitios mejores para el cultivo, turismo, etc. Digamos que por el litro que en CM se es capaz de sacar 1 euro, en Murcia y el Levante se sacan 15 euros. Es simplemente una estrategia, y siempre nacional, nunca regional, comarcal, CCAA, etc. Con la que se deben ver favorecidas todas las partes implicadas. De ahí el principio de solidaridad.

Respecto del aumento de los regadios en la zona es muy facil de entender, modernización de regadios, aprovechamiento máximo del agua, y por lo tanto posibilidad de regar mas.

He llegado a la conclusión de que no teneis ningún plan de uso para ese agua que demandais, ya que todo lo mas que habeis sabido decir es, desarrollo (no se muy bien basado en que), prevención de sequias (tener un volumen por si acaso, no está el horno para bollos con la incertidumbre económica que vivimos hoy día. Si hace falta algún día, no os preocupeis que nunca se os negará agua para beber, no lo tengais en duda) y limpieza de un cauce que lleva como mínimo nada mas y nada menos que 6 m3/s, o sea 6000 l/s. Un cauce de ese calibre no debería de tener problemas de suciedad, a no ser que la gestión de los vertidos al mismo por parte de CM sea muy deficiente, en cuyo caso lo que se debería corregir es esa gestión.

No se puede cerrar un motor económico (si, pese a vuestro empeño en demostrar que no) de una parte del país a cambio de nada.

Y todo, todo esto, sin hablar de que un estatuto de autonomía no tiene competencia para sacar estos temas, y que por lo tanto es inconstitucional a todos los efectos. Además de que no va a pasar el trámite parlamentario con la oposición de todos los diputados de Murcia y Valencia.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Es imposible tener una discusión con alguien como tú. No puedes inventarte los argumentos según te venga en gana. No tienes ni idea del número de campos de golf que están en construcción o no, yo he puesto una noticia de un periódico nacional en el que decía que esos 17 campos están en construcción ahora mismo, tú te inventas que no se va a construir ninguno.

De la misma manera que te inventas la razón del incremento de cultivos obviando por supuesto el incremento de las demandas de agua, que es el problema de todo.

Tampoco tienes ni la más remota idea de lo que significan para el Tajo 6 m3/s en Aranjuez, así que deja de decir si es mucho o poco. Otro disparate es echarle la culpa de los vertidos a CM cómo haces, conociendo mínimamente el problema sabrías que el problema fundamental es el Jarama y por los vertidos de Madrid. Es que no sabes nada.

Y lo que ya es de risa total es que digas esto "Si hace falta algún día, no os preocupeis que nunca se os negará agua para beber",  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  , lo primero es que un montón de pueblos estan con restricciones en verano y lo segundo es que estamos hablando del Tajo, que desde Levante pretendais negar o no negarnos el agua parece de broma.

A ti no hay nada que demostrarte, se dan los datos que sean y vas a seguir diciendo lo mismo, pero por mucho que te empeñes los datos son los que son y para España no sería ningún desastre que se pare el Tajo - Segura y no por que lo diga yo si no por lo que dicen las estadísticas oficiales.

Informate un poco que no has dicho más que disparates en toda esta discusión. 

Repito, un crecimiento urbanisitico atroz, un crecimiento de regadios indiscriminado (de 90.000 Has en 1984 a más de 200.000 en 2003) y claro unas necesidades de agua en crecimiento exponencial y ese es el problema LAS NECESIDADES CRECIENTES DE AGUA DE MURCIA POR UN MODELO IMPOSIBLE DE MANTENER.

Y solidaridad es lo que se os pide a Murcia, solidaridad porque mientras vosotros teneis toda el agua que querais nosotros tenemos un montón de problemas, pero claro sabemos que no vamos a conseguir esa solidaridad no hay mas que leerte a ti, que digas disparate como los de que tendremos que justificar para que queremos que los pantanos no estén secos y por eso, vista la insaciabilidad de gente como tú con el agua es por lo que muchos ven como una solución poner una fecha de caducidad al trasvase. Hay un refrán que viene al caso: "la avaricia rompe el saco".

----------


## jasg555

> Nadie está pidiendo recursos hídricos para tal salvajada, ese arquitecto que sale en el reportaje debería saber que quienes aprueban esos textos son los ayuntamientos (malditos ayuntamientos), incluso antes de saber si van a tener garantizado el suministro de agua o no. Lo que es a todas luces una burrada. Tener muy claro que la inmensa mayoría de esas urbanizaciones no se van a hacer porque en ningún caso se les va a conceder el volumen de agua que demandan. Es inaceptable e impepinable. Por lo que dejar de hacer demagogia barata con ese tema.
> 
> Yo no digo que se excedan las límitaciones de la cuenca de una forma tan ostentosa y fuera de lugar, pero si digo que sí es posible crear esos actuales 16 campos de golf, que no consumen ni una mínima parte de lo que consumen los regadios, y que en gran parte se autoabastecen en el momento en que todo esté en marcha. Siempre y cuando todo esté dentro de unos márgenes tolerables. Y ojo, margenes geográficos incluidos, es inaceptable un campo de golf en Campos del Río, como saca el reportaje anterior, porque incumple el principio de turismo de playa. Te aseguro, que todos esos campos que ponias en construcción no se van a hacer, de ahí mis risas.
> 
> Aquí no se vive por encima de las posibilidades de nadie, esto es un plan estratégico nacional, en el que se intenta multiplicar el precio de oportunidad de esos volumenes de agua por transportarlos a sitios mejores para el cultivo, turismo, etc. Digamos que por el litro que en CM se es capaz de sacar 1 euro, en Murcia y el Levante se sacan 15 euros. Es simplemente una estrategia, y siempre nacional, nunca regional, comarcal, CCAA, etc. Con la que se deben ver favorecidas todas las partes implicadas. De ahí el principio de solidaridad.
> 
> Respecto del aumento de los regadios en la zona es muy facil de entender, modernización de regadios, aprovechamiento máximo del agua, y por lo tanto posibilidad de regar mas.
> 
> He llegado a la conclusión de que no teneis ningún plan de uso para ese agua que demandais, ya que todo lo mas que habeis sabido decir es, desarrollo (no se muy bien basado en que), prevención de sequias (tener un volumen por si acaso, no está el horno para bollos con la incertidumbre económica que vivimos hoy día. Si hace falta algún día, no os preocupeis que nunca se os negará agua para beber, no lo tengais en duda) y limpieza de un cauce que lleva como mínimo nada mas y nada menos que 6 m3/s, o sea 6000 l/s. Un cauce de ese calibre no debería de tener problemas de suciedad, a no ser que la gestión de los vertidos al mismo por parte de CM sea muy deficiente, en cuyo caso lo que se debería corregir es esa gestión.
> ...


Me he leído el foro entero, los mensajes antes y después de registrarme.
Y, sinceramente, éste es el mensaje con más divagaciones, demagogias, inexactitudes (por no decir mentiras) y desconocimiento que hé podido ver.

No merece la pena ni rebatirte.

Qué pena la imágen que estás dando del murciano, con la gente tan estupenda que hay en Levante.

----------


## ben-amar

Dice Dawlin:
"Aquí no se vive por encima de las posibilidades de nadie, esto es un plan estratégico nacional, en el que se intenta multiplicar el precio de oportunidad de esos volumenes de agua por transportarlos a sitios mejores para el cultivo, turismo, etc. Digamos que por el litro que en CM se es capaz de sacar 1 euro, en Murcia y el Levante se sacan 15 euros. Es simplemente una estrategia, y siempre nacional, nunca regional, comarcal, CCAA, etc. Con la que se deben ver favorecidas todas las partes implicadas. De ahí el principio de solidaridad.

Respecto del aumento de los regadios en la zona es muy facil de entender, modernización de regadios, aprovechamiento máximo del agua, y por lo tanto posibilidad de regar mas."


Esto es inadmisible, no se pueden esquilmar los recursos de de otras regiones para que otras hagan negocio. 
Ahora va a ser que la especulacion del ladrillo y el suelo la quieren trasladar a el agua.
Se pone en riesgo el propio habitat del rio y medio ambiente que lo rodea. 
La solidaridad hay que entenderla en lo que es: aportar recursos basicos a quien, en un momento dado, le faltan. 
El resto es pura especulacion.

----------


## labanda

una pregunta, de donde has sacado los datos de que con la misma cantidad de agua en CM se obtiene 1 y en murica 15

segundo aunque asi fuera ese euro sirve para asentar una poblacion envejecida y que no desaparezcan centenares de pueblos en castilla la mancha, por lo que como dicen las ONG´s no se trata de cuanto dinero tengas sino en que lo gastas,

 ese euro que no es vuestro se os hace mucho por que hasta eso nos quereis quitar, es como decir que porque no llevamos todas las fabricas a chinas que cobran menos.

por ultimo lo dicho desde el principio usa "tus propios recursos" y no los del vecino, es muy facil crecer (como los americanos en irak con el petroleo que no es suyo), ya que es barato en España apropiarse de lo de los demas, una cosa es solidaridad para beber, y otro querer hacer un millon de casas para segundas residencias vacias todo el año.

 Respeto no solo es una palabra es una actitud, pero veo que algunos solo entienden la tremenda y el enfrentamiento, como dicen miente que algo queda.

----------


## cachirulo

¿Hola amigos! soy nuevo en el foro y os pido que me perdoneis si meto la pata en alguna cosa.
Quisiera responder a dawlin. 
Me parece de una prepotencia penosa que digas que no nos preocupemos por el agua para beber si nos hace falta "algún día", que no se nos va a negar.

¿Es que el agua es tuya?, ¿tendremos que pedirtela si nos hace falta para beber "algún día"?

Yo creo que no, que el agua de la que se trata en este tema nace en Castilla la Mancha, por lo tanto no veo necesario que tengamos que pedirtela a ti, muy al contrario sereis los murcianos los que tengais que solicitarla a CLM. Solo faltaba que os lleveis el agua y si algún día nos falta para beber tengamos que pedirla.

Y una pregunta fácil, ¿si nos hacen falta 600 u 800 hm3 anuales para nuestros campos, hoteles y para mantener la vida en nuestros pueblos, nos dariais ese agua?

Es triste  la forma que tienes de ver un problema tan serio como este. Con tu actitud tan ligera lo único que logras es que pueda haber más gente en contra del trrasvase.

Esperemos que no abunden personas con esa forma de pensar, que se creen que lo que se les da por solidaridad, les pertenece por derecho.

Un abrazo.

----------


## jasg555

> ¿Hola amigos! soy nuevo en el foro y os pido que me perdoneis si meto la pata en alguna cosa.
> Quisiera responder a dawlin. 
> Me parece de una prepotencia penosa que digas que no nos preocupemos por el agua para beber si nos hace falta "algún día", que no se nos va a negar.
> 
> ¿Es que el agua es tuya?, ¿tendremos que pedirtela si nos hace falta para beber "algún día"?
> 
> Yo creo que no, que el agua de la que se trata en este tema nace en Castilla la Mancha, por lo tanto no veo necesario que tengamos que pedirtela a ti, muy al contrario sereis los murcianos los que tengais que solicitarla a CLM. Solo faltaba que os lleveis el agua y si algún día nos falta para beber tengamos que pedirla.
> 
> Y una pregunta fácil, ¿si nos hacen falta 600 u 800 hm3 anuales para nuestros campos, hoteles y para mantener la vida en nuestros pueblos, nos dariais ese agua?
> ...


 Bienvenido Cahirulo. :Smile: 

Desgraciadamente, los pueblos ribereños, para beber ya tiene que pedir el agua. Casi todos los años hay restricciones y camiones cisterna tienen que abastecerlos.

Ampliando la respuesta, recordar, que en varios de los últimos años, en Madrid ha estado prohibido regar jardines y llenar piscinas bajo pena de fuertes multas, que se han aplicado a rajatabla.
 Y, por el contrario, en la cuenca beneficiaria del trasvase, no ha habido restricciones.
El mundo al revés.

La frase que te resalto, debería de enmarcarse.

----------


## REC

> Esperemos que no abunden personas con esa forma de pensar, que se creen que lo que se les da por solidaridad, les pertenece por derecho.
> 
> Un abrazo.


Hombre cachirulo, NO es por solidaridad, es porque los que tienen el poder de tomar las decisiones así lo han hecho. Si hubieran hecho un referendum entre los manchegos, ese agua jamás estaría llegando a Murcia y lo sabes; y no, por supuesto que no les pertenece por derecho, pero sí tienen derecho a que se compruebe a fondo que tienen déficit de agua, y si es así, se les busque soluciones. 
La dotación de agua para uso doméstico, créeme que es irrisoria al lado de la destinada a regadíos, aunque es prioritaria en cualquier caso; por tanto, me parece bien el argumento de los campos de golf ......pero poder beber un digno agua tanto en Sacedón como en Lorca, siempre tiene que estar por delante de un cultivo; tanto de la ribera del Tajo como de la del Segura. 
Vosotros creeis que en el Levante se hace un cocido con agua mineral por gusto? 
Se ha creado un clima que en Levante se tira el agua en campos de golf, en regar a manta y en el pelotazo del ladrillo, que no es nada justo. 

Por último, si el trasvase fuese dirección Murcia-CLM, los murcianos serían exactamente igual que los manchegos, no hablemos de SOLIDARIDAD, que en toda España no existe una sola región que sea transigente con el tema del agua; siempre será que a nosotros no nos sobra, que si desastre ambiental, que si es para que se duxen 6 veces al día que son muy pijos, ladrillazo......mil y mil excusas que habrá siempre preparadas para difundir.

Un saludo y bienvenido al foro.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Se ha creado un clima que en Levante se tira el agua en campos de golf, en regar a manta y en el pelotazo del ladrillo, que no es nada justo.


Yo la verdad es que no entiendo que puedas decir eso, resulta que vemos la gran cantidad de campos de golf que tienen, la cantidad que hay en construcción, las urbanizaciones, las hectareas crecientes de regadío y es la realidad, la total realidad. 

Ese es el modelo que ha fomentado el gobierno de Murcia que no nos olvidemos que ha de aprobar la construcción de los campos, ahora con la crisis es posible que algún campo se pare y lo mismo con las urbanizaciones pero el modelo de crecimiento de Murcia no tiene en cuenta su falta de agua.

----------


## ben-amar

> Se ha creado un clima que en Levante se tira el agua en campos de golf, en regar a manta y en el pelotazo del ladrillo, que no es nada justo. 
> 
> Por último, si el trasvase fuese dirección Murcia-CLM, los murcianos serían exactamente igual que los manchegos, no hablemos de SOLIDARIDAD, que en toda España no existe una sola región que sea transigente con el tema del agua; siempre será que a nosotros no nos sobra, que si desastre ambiental, que si es para que se duxen 6 veces al día que son muy pijos, ladrillazo......mil y mil excusas que habrá siempre preparadas para difundir.
> 
> Un saludo y bienvenido al foro.


A proposito de quien decide el trasvase, aparece hoy en "El Pais" un articulo al respecto.

El presidente de la Generalitat valenciana, Francisco Camps, y su homólogo en Murcia, Ramón Luis Valcárcel, han reiterado esta mañana en un encuentro su oposición  a que el Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha incluya cambios en el funcionamiento del trasvase Tajo-Segura.


En la rueda de prensa ofrecida tras la reunión, en la que los dirigentes del PP no han aceptado preguntas, Valcárcel ha asegurado que si el PSOE "se obstina en mantener el texto" sobre el trasvase en los términos en que está planteado en el preámbulo de la reforma del Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha, con una reserva de 4.000 hectómetros cúbicos anuales sobre el río Tajo, el PP "debería votar no" en la Comisión Constitucional del Congreso que se reúne el miércoles. Por su parte, Camps ha afirmado que no cree "en una España de caducidades ni de reservas" y ha sostenido que el conflicto en torno al Estatuto castellanomanchego ha derivado en un "debate absurdo de tensión que no se ajusta a ningún dato objetivo".

Los dirigentes de Valencia y Murcia acentúan así la presión sobre la secretaria general de su partido y presidenta de los populares en Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal De Cospedal, que no ha querido hoy adelantar el voto en la Comisión Constitucional porque, según ha manifestado, la negociación sigue abierta. "Lo que le puedo decir es que el PP va a luchar hasta el último momento en lograr un acuerdo y me gustaría que todos los que tienen que ver en este estatuto realicen el mismo esfuerzo de negociación", ha asegurado.

*Valcárcel y Camps se han reunido con una veintena de agricultores y regantes del Levante, entre ellos el presidente del Sindicato de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (SCRATS), José Manuel Claver, y el presidente del Sector del Agua de los Empresarios Alicantinos, Joaquín Rocamora.* Coincidiendo con este encuentro, el sindicato SCRATS ha convocado una concentración de regantes esta tarde en la Gran Vía de Murcia, a la que asistirá Valcárcel; y el próximo miércoles, a las puertas del Congreso de los Diputados, donde se reunirá la comisión que analizará la reforma del Estatuto manchego.

¿Cuanta agua se necesita realmente?
¿Cuando un castellano-manchego ó de cualquier otra region ha negado su solidaridad en verdaderos estados de (eso) necesidad?

Por su parte, el presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, José María Barreda,* ha señalado esta mañana que el problema en torno al Estatuto ha surgido tras "plegarse" la secretaria general del PP y presidenta regional del partido, María Dolores de Cospedal, a los "planteamientos" del presidente de Murcia.* Sin embargo, la reforma del Estatuto castellanomanchego también genera tensiones en el PSOE, *ya que los socialistas valencianos, con Jorge Alarte a la cabeza, se oponena la reserva hídrica planteada.
*
Barreda ha reiterado su deseo de que el texto se apruebe con los votos del PP al considerar que sacarlo adelante sólo con el apoyo de los grupos nacionalistas "no tendría sentido políticamente".

"Extrañamente, el PP con quien aprobamos el Estatuto en las Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha, ahora no lo apoya, pero yo quiero que el Estatuto se apruebe, no con los votos de CiU porque políticamente no tiene sentido, sino que en el Congreso lo apruebe la misma mayoría con la que se aprobó en las Cortes regionales", esto es, con la unanimidad del PP y PSOE, ha declarado Barreda a Onda Cero. De Cospedal ha respondido a Barreda que sería una "irresponsabilidad" retirar la reforma estatutaria para tratar de sacar "ventaja partidista".

Aporta ademas otros articulos:     
    * Camps y Valcárcel culpan al Gobierno de la guerra del agua
    * Valcárcel advierte que se rebelará si se cercena el trasvase Tajo-Segura
    * Camps pide en Bruselas un corredor verde frente al cambio climático
    * Camps y Alarte acentúan la presión contra la reserva hídrica del Tajo

Estimo que es de vital importancia la opinión de regantes y empresarios para ellos pero no veo que se hayan reunido con tecnicos que les precisen la verdadera necesidad de agua y el consumo previsto para los hogares y riegos totalmente necesarios.  Igual eso no es importante; yo he visto en Valencia y Murcia limpiar las calles con agua y se sigue regando por inundacion.
¿Cuanta agua se pierde en acequias, canales, etc.?

----------


## cachirulo

Hola REC, das por supuesto que si hubiera habido un referéndun en CLM sobre el trasvase "ese agua no estaría llegando a Murcia". Yo no lo creo así, de hecho he leido bastantes comentarios de este foro que dicen que trasvase sí pero no así, agua para todos pero no para todo, trasvasar cuando realmente se necesite, etc. es posible que los comentarios más radicales que dicen que no al trasvase sea por que el abuso no parece tener fin, es de entender, ¿no crees?. Yo creo y te lo digo sinceramente, que desde CLM se mandaría agua hasta Murcia sin necesidad de las "decisiones de los que tienen el poder", es decir sin obligarnos a ello, siempre que de verdad sea necesario. No se puede negar que en esa zona las lluvias son escasas, pero me podrías decir ¿que necesidad tiene ahora?, ¿por que se sigue exigiendo agua cuando se tiene?, este año puede pasar a la historia como uno de los más húmedos de las últimas décadas y en Murcia ahora mismo no se necesitan más trasvases por el momento, pero se sigue en la tónica de siempre: pedir más agua. Se está llegando al extremo de mirar con lupa el estatuto de CLM y además al parecer es intocable que Entrepeñas y Buendía puedan tener una reserva de agua por encima de los famosos 240 hm3, desde levante no se acepta nada que pueda cambiar lo que hay.

Siento que en levante se tenga que hacer un cocido con agua mineral. Pero por aqui las restricciones de agua en verano están a la orden del día, esperemos que este año sea diferente.

Dices que no hablemos de solidaridad pero es lo que se pide en Murcia cuando los murcianos salen a la calle en manifestación pidiendo más agua.

Respecto a los campos de golf o turismo me parece muy bién que se quiera prosperar pero creo que no se puede basar en un recurso que no se dispone.

----------


## gomar

Hoy, a partir de las 4 de la tarde, se juega la *Final de la Champions Ligue* en las Cortes

----------


## Calatravo

Retransmisión en directo de las intervenciones de la comisión parlamentaria. Hace diez minutos acaban de hablar de los famosos 4000hm3:

http://www.lanzadigital.com/

----------


## Dawlin

Ale, adios al estatuto de Castilla la Mancha. Unos datos para la cordura:

Agua de consumo humano:
-El trasvase da agua de beber a 2.5 millones de personas de Alicante, Murcia y Almeria.

Agua de consumo agrícola:
- El cierre del Trasvase acabaría con 110.000 puestos de empleo directo e indirecto, y afectaría al 9,4% del PIB de la Región de Murcia.
- En Murcia se cultiva el 80,2% del pimiento de conserva. 10.000 toneladas para este año 2010.
- El 64,2% de toto el albaricoque español (62.000 toneladas en 2009)
- El 53% de la uva de mesa española (155.000 toneladas en 2009)
- El 46,1% de toda la coliflor del pais (175.000 toneladas en 2009)
- Con el agua del trasvase se riegan la mayoria de las cosechas de valor añadido, 147.255 hectareas brutas.
- Con el agua del trasvase operan 70.000 regantes de 80 comunidades de regantes diferentes.
- Los campos de Golf en la Región de Murcia consumen un 0,7% de los recursos de la cuenca.

Consumo general:
- En Castilla la Mancha se consumen 754,5 m3 por habitante y año, en Murcia 451,5. Y todo teniendo en cuenta el "despilfarro" del que se acusa a Murcia, muchisimo mas acusado en CM.

Beneficio financiero:
- Los regantes del trasvase han pagado de forma directa un total de 214.772.255 euros. De los cuales 94.455.021 han sido para CM, 71.590.136 para la Comunidad de Madrid y 47.727.097 para Extremadura.
- Todos estos fondo eran para la mejora de las infraestructuras hídricas de cada región, de las que todas han sido partícipes a excepción de CM, de la que no se tiene constancia que haya utilizado dichos fondos para dicho fin.
- Además, de manera indirecta, los agricultores de fincas agrícolas de valor añadido del Levante han pagado en gran medida las subvenciones aplicadas a todos los cultivos deficitarios, PAC, como el cereal del que CM está plagado (y además como ya dije, incomprensiblemente ¡¡¡¡REGADO!!!!, siendo de secano), subvenciones de las que un gran porcentaje del mundo rural de CM se nutre, por otra parte lógicamente para evitar su despoblamiento.


Todo esto viene a decir lo que, aunque sin datos expresos, pero si con fundamentos, he venido diciendo aqui. En el Levante se le da mas valor al agua, para posteriormente repartir ese dinero de muchas formas entre todos, de ahí lo que ya he llamado como una planificación estratégica nacional, y he aludido al principio de solidaridad.

Y por último, ¿aniquilar todo esto a cambio de que?. A cambio de nada, como ya he podido concluir en este foro con vuestros comentarios.

Fuentes: El Pais y el informe sobre recursos del trasvase de la CROEM.

----------


## jasg555

Cospedal es una marioneta de los políticos levantinos.

Era de esperar.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...lpepinac_7/Tes


 Esto beneficia las posturas antitrasvase, conciencia a la gente y cierra las puertas de un apoyo popular a una nueva propuesta sobre el Ebro.

Sólo hay que tener paciencia y esperar.

El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio, y Cospedal ha caído con todo el equipo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Ale, adios al estatuto de Castilla la Mancha. Unos datos para la cordura:
> 
> Agua de consumo humano:
> -El trasvase da agua de beber a 2.5 millones de personas de Alicante, Murcia y Almeria.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Pero si Murcia tiene 1.450.000 habitantes, ¿toda Murcia bebe del trasvase? JAJAJAJAAJA
Tus datos son de risa, así que deja de decir burradas ya de una vez, no merece la pena ni discutir tanta tontería.

Y si hablas de las subvenciones comenta las subvenciones millonarias que han recibido en tu tierra  por modernizar regadíos...

Pedir, pedir, pedir, sí eso lo haceis muy bien en Murcia, ahora los que pedimos solidaridad somos los castellan manchegos pero sabemos que los murcianos piden pero no dan.

----------


## Dawlin

A tu periódico "El Pais" de ayer me remito.

Vuestro único problema se llama Murcia, no tenéis nada en vuestra mente que no sea perjudicar a Murcia sea como sea, es vuestro único fin. Eso se llama ENVIDIA. Os da igual para que utilizar los recursos mientras limiten el progreso de Murcia. Solo quereis el mal para Murcia, y el resto...YA VEREMOS. Y esto último ya lo digo como murciano. Malditos fundamentalistas.

Barreda, cuanto daño vas a hacer a esta nación.

----------


## Nodoyuna

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Resultas mucho más divertido en este modo insultante y faltón que en tu otro modo de analfabeto del tema.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Sí, sí, El Pais de ayer decía eso, sí JAJAJAJAJA

Si defender que quede una reserva en los pantanos de cabecera es ser fundamentalita, lo soy y mucho.

Y no, a mi el modelo de resort hortera con campo de golf que tanto os gusta en Murcia me produce repulsión que no envidia.

=============
¡¡¡ El agua del Tajo es de todos, no solo de Murcia !!!

----------


## Salut

^^ El agua del Tajo es del Tajo, y corresponde a la CHTajo decidir las reglas de explotación del trasvase. 

Ni a la JCCM, ni muchísimo menos a los impresentables del SCRATS

----------


## Dawlin

> Resultas mucho más divertido en este modo insultante y faltón que en tu otro modo de analfabeto del tema. 
> Sí, sí, El Pais de ayer decía eso, sí JAJAJAJAJA
> 
> Si defender que quede una reserva en los pantanos de cabecera es ser fundamentalita, lo soy y mucho.
> 
> Y no, a mi el modelo de resort hortera con campo de golf que tanto os gusta en Murcia me produce repulsión que no envidia.
> 
> =============
> ¡¡¡ El agua del Tajo es de todos, no solo de Murcia !!!


Y tu en tu tono jocoso y provocador, al mas puro estilo Barreda.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...lpepinac_8/Tes

Nadie está defendiendo el modelo desestructurado del ladrillazo, ya te gustaría a ti. EN tu comida de cabeza ya te gustaria que los recursos del trasvase fueran a parar a los Campos de Golf y al agua de beber para los Guiris. Ya te gustaría. Por muchas veces que lo repitas, no te lo crees ni tu.

----------


## Dawlin

> ^^ El agua del Tajo es del Tajo, y corresponde a la CHTajo decidir las reglas de explotación del trasvase. 
> 
> Ni a la JCCM, ni muchísimo menos a los impresentables del SCRATS


Exacto, a la CHTajo, dependiente del Ministerio de Fomento y por lo tanto del Estado Español, incluido Murcia.

----------


## jasg555

> A tu periódico "El Pais" de ayer me remito.
> 
> Vuestro único problema se llama Murcia, no tenéis nada en vuestra mente que no sea perjudicar a Murcia sea como sea, es vuestro único fin. Eso se llama ENVIDIA. Os da igual para que utilizar los recursos mientras limiten el progreso de Murcia. Solo quereis el mal para Murcia, y el resto...YA VEREMOS. Y esto último ya lo digo como murciano. Malditos fundamentalistas.
> 
> Barreda, cuanto daño vas a hacer a esta nación.


No decías en otro post que eras madrileño?

Menudo troll... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Dawlin

> No decías en otro post que eras madrileño?
> 
> Menudo troll...


Yo nunca he dicho que era madrileño. Me confundes con REC.  :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

> *Yo nunca he dicho que era madrileño*. Me confundes con REC.


 Menos mal, me estaba empezando a preocupar...

----------


## Salut

> Exacto, a la CHTajo, dependiente del Ministerio de Fomento y por lo tanto del Estado Español, incluido Murcia.


Me temo que no tienes muy claro lo que es una *Confederación* Hidrográfica. Para más señas, tira de diccionario etimológico.

Y si no te convence, echale un vistazo a este hilo:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=4900

^^ Creo que está bastante claro que entre usuarios y comunidades autónomas pesan muchísimo más que el Gob. Central.

Desde Madrid pondrán los altos cargos, pero la normativa de funcionamiento interno da el poder a usuarios y CC.AA.



EDIT: Y encima dices "Ministerio de Fomento", cuando en realidad dependen del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

EDIT2: Y además, en el Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha se habla de las reservas estratégicas en el preámbulo, por lo que no tiene validez jurídica... pero sí es una declaración de intenciones. Obliga a los políticos castellano-manchegos a luchar en la CHTajo por esa reserva estratégica. A eso sí que tiene todo el derecho del mundo, y además un elevado peso específico en la toma de decisiones.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Nadie está defendiendo el modelo desestructurado del ladrillazo, ya te gustaría a ti. EN tu comida de cabeza ya te gustaria que los recursos del trasvase fueran a parar a los Campos de Golf y al agua de beber para los Guiris. Ya te gustaría. Por muchas veces que lo repitas, no te lo crees ni tu.


A mi lo que tú derfiendas o no me importa un bledo, ya has dicho tantos disparates demostrando que no sabes nada cómo para tomarte en serio (ni siquiera sabes lo que es una Confederación Hidrográfica)
Yo sé perfectamente que un 80% del agua es para regadios, y tambien sé lo que dice la CHS QUE CAMPOS DE GOLF SE RIEGAN CON AGUA DE POZOS. Y tambien sé que el modelo de crecimiento de Murcia es éste, campos de golf y ladrillazo. Todo esto lo sabemos todos (menos tú que no sabes ni esto  :Big Grin:  )

Pues lo que digo es que cambies el desarrollo de vuestra región y se adecue a los recursos que teneis, que dejeis de hacer campos de golf y crecimiento de Has de regadio, entonces no necesitareis cada vez más agua. En lo que no os va a faltar agua seguro es para agua de boca, en castilla la mancha somos solidarios y no hacemos como vosotros que os llevais el agua, tenemos restricciones por ello y entonces nos exigís que hagamos más infraestructuras, nosotros no somos así, contad en Murcia que en épocas de sequía tendreis agua para beber, la reserva que exigimos en cabecera tambien es para vosotros.

----------


## jasg555

Bueno, ante el cariz que están tomando los acontecimientos, una fuente bastante fiable, cercana a Cospedal, me ha filtrado como será el mapa hidrológico de la Península Ibérica en el 2020.



*Se toman varias decisiones*:
-Se declara a toda España y Portugal *zona húmeda*, *excepto Murcia, la Comunidad valenciana y Almería.*
-Se declara que Murcia tiene un déficit hídrico secular por los siglos de los siglos.
-El que opine lo contrario será multado, y si es murciano, expulsado.

Se construyen los justos y necesarios trasvases, para equilibrar el déficit hídrico declarado más arriba:
-*ATS*. Nada de 350 ni 400 Hm3 año, se rellenará el cauce del Tajo y desde Bolarque se llevará toda el agua por el trasvase.
-*ATS 2*. Lo mismo, pero desde Valdecañas, para recoger las aguas del Alberche, Jarama y Guadarrama, que Murcia sabe reutilizarla muy bien.
-*ATS 3*. Exáctamente igual pero para recoger el agua del Tietar y demás ríos en Alcántara, no se vaya a escapar nada.
-*Ebro 1*. Se trasvasará el agua desde el embalse del Ebro, total, para qué quieren el agua más abajo, en Logroño y Aragón?
-*Ebro 2*. Todo el agua del Ebro se trasvasará a Levante. Total, el Delta sólo es tierra.
-*Duero 1*. Desde La Cuerda del Pozo irá el agua para Murcia, total, sólo son sorianos, peor que los manchegos...
-*Duero 2*. Desde el complejo Duero-Esla, se recogerá el agua  hacia Levante, que es muy buena y blandita.
-*Guadiana 1 y 2*. Para qué las tablas de Daimiel y las lagunas de Ruidera, total sólo hay patos... Y en la desembocadura, es tirar el agua. Nada, nada, pa los tomates.
-*Guadalquivir 1 y 2*. Lo mismo que con el Guadiana. Si Sevilla queire tener puerto con barquitos, que bombee agua de mar, que flota más.


Además, se plantean *4 grandes embudos*, para ahorrar, se cubren con hormigón todo los cauces que bajan del Pirineo, de la Cornisa Cantábrica, de Galicia y de Portugal, y se derivan a Murcia. Allí llueve mucho y hay agua de sobra, y Portugal, total, se la damos nosotros...

*TRASVASES INTERNACIONALES:*
Principalmente dos, aunque no se descartan nuevas actuaciones:

-*Nilo*. Se conecta una tubería desde el Delta hasta *Torre Pacheco*, para que *Polaris World* pueda remontar el vuelo y además abastecer los 300.000 campos de golf de 54 joyos (por lo menos) que se han construído (administramos muy bien el agua, todo el mundo lo sabe).
-*Amazonas 1*- En ejecución, un poco más retrasado en su puesta en servicio debido a la distancia, pero se traerá. Se estudia ya el *Amazonas 2* para el 2025.

*PROYECTOS DE FUTURO:*
Se estudian las próximas peticiones de trasvases a Bruselas, del *Ródano*,el *Danubio* y el *Rhin*, más o menos para el 2030.
Al mismo tiempo se encarga a una comisión de científicos el estudio de la instalación de una tubería espacial para bajar el agua almacenada en los hielos recientemente encontrados en Marte.

*DISPOSICIONES ADICIONALES:*
A los que se opongan a tan justo reparto del agua, se les reclutará forzósamente para que gocen participando en la Nueva Era del Agua mediante
trabajos gratuítos en las obras necesarias para llevarlo a cabo. Y a los que sean más eficientes se les premiará con un puesto como como cortacésped mayor en los Campos de Murcia.

*AGUA PARA TODOS!!!!!!*

----------


## gomar

Es que todo era una locura, y al que no esté de acuerdo, POR FAVOR que interprete estos dos articulos:
*CONSTITUCION ESPAÑOLA DE 1978*

Artículo 149
Competencias exclusivas del Estado
1. El Estado tiene competencia exclusiva sobre las siguientes materias:
../..
_22.ª La legislación, ordenación y concesión de recursos y aprovechamientos hidráulicos cuando las aguas discurran por más de una Comunidad Autónoma,y la autorización de las instalaciones eléctricas cuando su aprovechamientoafecte a otra Comunidad o el transporte de energía salga de su ámbito_
territorial.[/I]
*LEY DE AGUAS DE 2001*
*TÍTULO I.
DEL DOMINIO PÚBLICO HIDRÁULICO DEL ESTADO.
CAPÍTULO I.
DE LOS BIENES QUE LO INTEGRAN.
**Artículo 2. Definición de dominio público hidráulico.*

_Constituyen el dominio público hidráulico del Estado, con las salvedades expresamente establecidas en esta Ley:

   1. Las aguas continentales, tanto las superficiales como las subterráneas renovables con independencia del tiempo de renovación.
   2. Los cauces de corrientes naturales, continuas o discontinuas.
   3. Los lechos de los lagos y lagunas y los de los embalses superficiales en cauces públicos.
   4. Redacción según Ley 62/2003, de 30 de diciembre. Los acuíferos, a los efectos de los actos de disposición o de afección de los recursos hidráulicos.
   5.Redacción según Ley 11/2005, de 22 de junio. Las aguas procedentes de la desalación de agua de mar.
_

Estaba claro que el borrador era inconstitucional

El de Aragón (PSOE), y Andalucia (PSOE) tambien lo son, estan recurridos y las referencia al agua serán seguramente eliminadas.

¿En qué pensará el partido del gobierno?

----------


## Nodoyuna

Parece que te olvidas del Estatuto de Valencia, no sé si será un olvido intencionado pero en cualquier caso pongamos (otra vez) que este estatuto reconoce el derecho "al aprovechamiento de los excedentes de otras cuencas" (de agua).

Para que sea inconstitucional un estatuto lo tiene que decir el TC así que de claro nada, y tanto el PP como el PSOE votaron el Estatuto de Aragón y no lo recurrieron. 

En cualquier caso es evidente que el preambulo no es más que una declaración de intenciones, Castilla la Mancha por mucho que ponga en su preambulo lo que quiera no tiene competencias para decidir sobre los desembalses, no es más que decir que el Tajo nos importa y estamos hartos que nos expolien.

Jasg, creo que te olvidas del trasvase del Mississippi  :Wink:

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Estaba claro que el borrador era inconstitucional
> 
> El de Aragón (PSOE), y Andalucia (PSOE) tambien lo son, estan recurridos y las referencia al agua serán seguramente eliminadas.
> 
> ¿En qué pensará el partido del gobierno?


Pues debía pensar en lo mismo que pensaba *el PP cuando aprobó el de Aragón*:

_El nuevo Estatuto de Autonomía de Aragón fue aprobado definitivamente por las Cortes Generales después de que fuera refrenddado en el senado sin ningún voto en contra y sin ser modificado con respecto al texto acordado en el Congreso de los Diputados. El texto aprobado en el Senado contó con doscientos veintrés votos afirmativos (PSOE, PP, IU, CC,PAR, PNV y CiU), así como cinco abstenciones de ERC e ICV_

Estatuto de Aragón:
Disposición adicional quinta:

_La planificación hidrológica concretará las asignaciones, inversiones y reservas para el cumplimiento del principio de prioridad en el aprovechamiento de los recursos hídricos de la cuenca del Ebro y de los derechos recogidos en el artículo 19 del presente Estatuto, considerando que la resolución de las Cortes de Aragón de 30 de junio de 1992 establece una reserva de agua para uso exclusivo de los aragoneses de 6.550 hm³._

Proyecto de Estatuto de Castilla la Mancha (*VOTADO TANTO POR EL PP COMO POR EL PSOE* EN LAS CORTES CASTELLANO MANCHEGAS):

_Disposición transitoria segunda
1. Los poderes públicos del Estado y de Castilla-La Mancha velarán para que, en cumplimiento de la Disposición Adicional primera de la Ley 11/2005 por la que se modifica el Plan Hidrológico Nacional , el volumen de agua trasvasable desde el Tajo al Segura se reduzca progresivamente a partir de la entrada en vigor del presente Estatuto hasta su definitiva extinción, que, en todo caso, se producirá en 2015_

En las negociaciones para su aprobación en las cortes generales se quita esto y se añade la reserva de 4000 hm3 pero el PP vota que no, está claro que no somos iguales para el PP los castellano manchegos a los aragoneses.

----------


## Salut

> Estaba claro que el borrador era inconstitucional


Algunos os llenais la boca de la palabra "inconstitucional" con demasiada facilidad, olvidando que la Constitución no es más que un marco de convivencia que debe ser interpretado siempre en un sentido amplio, ya que al fin y al cabo el Parlamento (que debe aprobar el Estatuto de CLM) emana de la voluntad popular y en democracia esta manda.

Te recomiendo la lectura de este artículo:
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...lpepinac_5/Tes

Igual que se incluyó el término "nación" en el preámbulo del Estatut catalán, para evitar las implicaciones jurídicas... otro tanto puede hacerse con la reserva estratégica de CLM. 

Como dije antes, el estatuto castellanomanchego puede establecer perfectamente la obligación de que sus políticos velen por garantizar (en el organo competente: la CHTajo) esa reserva estratégica.

Es más, incluso aunque estuviera en el articulado, el Parlamento puede aprobar esa normativa y considerarla como una restricción más del sistema de explotación -que seguiría siendo de su competencia-.


De todas formas, me hace una gracia tremenda el pollo que se está montando por una chorrada así: *los murcianos deberíais tener muy claro que el poder de CLM en la CHTajo es suficiente para cortaros el grifo cuando quieran* -la decisión de acabar con el ATS corresponde legalmente a la Confederación del Tajo-.

Y los castellanomanchegos deberían ser conscientes también de que toda esta comedia no es más que una cortina de humo lanzada por los diversos intereses partidistas -tanto de PP como de PSOE-.

----------


## jasg555

> De todas formas, me hace una gracia tremenda el pollo que se está montando por una chorrada así: *los murcianos deberíais tener muy claro que el poder de CLM en la CHTajo es suficiente para cortaros el grifo cuando quieran* -la decisión de acabar con el ATS corresponde legalmente a la Confederación del Tajo-.
> 
> *Y los castellanomanchegos deberían ser conscientes también de que toda esta comedia no es más que una cortina de humo lanzada por los diversos intereses partidistas -tanto de PP como de PSOE*-.


 Y además una lucha de intereses a ver quien la tiene más grande.
Lo triste de todo ésto es que los políticos proclives al trasvase ya sabemos su rapiña. Pero los de CLM quieren su Murcia particular pero en el Alto Guadiana.

Por eso, mientras siga el trasvase habrá guerras. Y sólo es el principio.

----------


## jasg555

> Jasg, creo que te olvidas del trasvase del Mississippi


 Obama se lo está pensando... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## labanda

me gustaria que viesen este recorte, extraido de un informe del ministerio de fomento, para que cada uno saque sus conclusiones

"... una explotación poco previsora de los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo durante los primeros años de puesta en marcha del ATS, que dió lugar en el bienio 1979/80-1980/81 a desembalses de unos 2.000 hm3, del orden de tres veces superiores a los necesarios para atender debidamente las necesidades propias de la cuenca. Tal régimen de explotación y sus muy negativas consecuencias han llegado incluso a sugerir a algún autor una posible existencia de responsabilidad patrimonial (Pérez Crespo [1996]). Además, los dos años anteriores a éstos (1977-78 y 1978-79) se desembalsaron cuantías totales superiores a los 3.000 hm3 (más de 1500 hm3/año), con lo que, ciertamente, no se hizo uso de la hiperanualidad requerida por los almacenamientos de cabecera. "

Dado que el agua pasada no mueve molino, aprendamos de ello, este año ha sido EXCEPCIONALMENTE bueno en cuanto a lluvias, guardemos reservas y no pidamos por pedir, y asi tendremos para los tiempos de escasez que vendran.

http://hercules.cedex.es/Planificaci...ajo_segura.htm

----------


## cachirulo

Dawlin al parecer estas eufórico por que el estatuto de CLM ha tenido otro tropiezo más, y fruto de esta euforia se te escapan los insultos a diestro y siniestro, nos llamas envidiosos y fundamentalistas, yo creo que no somos así, me explico: la envidia es la tristeza o pesar del bien ajeno y la emulación, deseo de algo que no se posee. Tú quieres el agua de CLM, eso es envidia, a los castellano manchegos no nos da envidia las playas de Murcia, lo que no queremos es que lleven nuestra agua sin justificación. 
Fundamentalismo en un sentido amplio,  se identifica con las corrientes anti-modernistas de distintas religiones, nosotros queremos precisamente lo contrario, ser más competitivos, progresar y estar a la altura de cualquier comunidad, pero para eso necesitamos nuestros recursos (los que vosotros creeis que son vuestros).
Yo no tengo ningún problema con Murcia, ni con Extremadura, ni con Cataluña, Valencia o Euskadi, no tengo problemas con nadie, y en mi mente no está perjudicar a nadie, cuando piensas así, tú solo te defines.

"Solo quereis el mal para Murcia, y el resto...YA VEREMOS." 

Esto ¿que es una amenaza?

No se puede negar que te mueves con soltura en el terreno de la provocación, pero lo que es por mí no voy a caer, no te molestes en responder no lo voy a leer.


Jasg555, magistral tu plan hidrológico.

----------


## ben-amar

.-Jasg555, un plan sencillamente genial.
.-gomar, el hecho de que haya unos estatutos de autonomía, no borradores, recurridos, ¿quien te ha dicho a tí que son inconstitucionales? ¿tienes contactos en el alto tribunal?

----------


## perdiguera

El plan de Jasg555 rezuma ironía por todos lados y como tal me lo tomo.
De otra manera sería una falta grave a las normas del foro y no me la espero de él.
Las "chiflas y rechuflas" de los otros deberían ir también por el camino de la ironía.
El tema de la inconstitucionalidad efectivamente lo resuelve el tribunal constitucional, el cual lleva un carrerón en el caso del estatuto de Cataluña y esperemos que no lo repita en el resto; en mi opinión, están tomando éste último como ejemplo a seguir con los demás y una vez lo resuelvan, los otros saldrán como churros, valga la expresión.

----------


## pama

Tribuna de Ciudad Real Digital
Tribuna de Ciudad Real Digital

Castilla La Mancha
23/04/2010
Informe campos de golf
La Universidad regional ratifica que Murcia usa el agua «sin control»
A pesar de que existen fiables sistemas de gestión «no hay voluntad» de utilizarlos, advierten los expertos del Centro de Estudios del Agua
C.S.Rubio / Toledo

En Murcia «no hay control» del agua. Así lo ratificaron ayer los expertos del Centro Regional de Estudios del Agua, dependiente de la UCLM, durante su comparencia en las Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha. Una conclusión que se desprende del informe sobre los usos hídricos del Levante elaborado por este centro universitario, que plantea la «falta de voluntad» para llevar a cabo una gestión transparente de los recursos para riego en los campos de golf y las urbanizaciones que han proliferado en los últimos años en la cuenca del Segura. En concreto, se constata que no hay interés por determinar qué agua procede del trasvase Tajo-Segura y qué viene de los recursos propios de Murcia -sobre todo- Alicante y Almería.
Según el CREA, la situación es está: el agua que llega del trasvase del Tajo se mezcla con la del Segura en el embalse del Talave y, a partir de ahí, se confunde en sus usos.
Un agua mezclada que está sirviendo para regar los campos de golf «en plena sequía» y «en una cuenca deficitaria».
Y es que, «a la vez que se trasvasaban recursos del Tajo, se abrían nuevas desaladoras, y los regantes alertaban de una situación muy grave que ponía en riesgo sus cultivos, reclamando un trasvase de socorro», en el Levante se abrían 17 nuevos campos de golf desde 2004, denuncia el CREA.
Es más, citando informes de la propia Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, se estima que en 2015 «habrá 15 establecimientos más». Todo ello a pesar de que, según la propia Confederación, los usos recreativos no están entre las prioridades de riego, y menos en tiempo de escasez.
Una falta de control que no tiene justificación técnica, ya que se pude auditar «cada metro cúbico». «Hay disponibles fiables sistemas de gestión», lo que falta «es transparencia para poder cuantificarla», explicaron los expertos en sede parlamentaria.
En este sentido, el PP se cuestionó si, con estos datos, se podría plantear una denuncia a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura. Pregunta que el PSOE replicó con otra: «¿Si la Junta decide denunciar, donde estará el PP, con Castilla-La Mancha o con Murcia?»
El informe del CREA ha sido elaborado con estadistas y cartografías oficiales, tal y como insisten sus responsables.

Los campos de golf murcianos en cifras
Superficie: Un campo de golf de 18 hoyos ocupa una superficie de entre 50 y 60 hectáreas, aunque los más antiguos pueden llegar hasta las 80 hectáreas.
Consumos: De media, y teniendo en cuenta el grado de evaporación en la zona, estas zonas recreativas consumen entre 8.000 y 12.000 metros cúbicos al año. En total, los campos de golf de la cuenca del Segura se beben en torno a 22 hectómetros cúbicos al año.
27% de césped: Aproximadamente el 27% de la superficie de un campo de golf es zona de césped y el 34% se ocupa por el rough, que implica gran masa arbórea y de vegetación. Ambas zonas requieren un gran consumo hídrico.
15 nuevos campos: Según reconoce la propia Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, está previsto que en la zona se abran 15 nuevos campos de golf hasta 2015.
17 campos en sequía: Entre 2004 y 2009, en plena sequía, se abrieron 17 nuevos campos de golf en la zona. Mientras, los regantes murcianos forzaron decenas de trasvases del Tajo al Segura para riego de socorro.    
Más Noticias

----------


## jasg555

> El plan de Jasg555 rezuma ironía por todos lados y como tal me lo tomo.
> De otra manera sería una falta grave a las normas del foro y no me la espero de él.
> Las "chiflas y rechuflas" de los otros deberían ir también por el camino de la ironía.
> El tema de la inconstitucionalidad efectivamente lo resuelve el tribunal constitucional, el cual lleva un carrerón en el caso del estatuto de Cataluña y esperemos que no lo repita en el resto; en mi opinión, están tomando éste último como ejemplo a seguir con los demás y una vez lo resuelvan, los otros saldrán como churros, valga la expresión.


 Hombre perdiguera, el Plan es irónico. El resultado de una infancia leyendo a Mortadelo y Filemón y a Pepe Gotera y Otilio, cuando la tele tenía una cadena y se paraba al medio día.
 Ahora los niños ven la tele más y son de otra manera.
Procuro no vulnerar las normas del foro, cosa que sí han hecho otros de allí insultando a los manchegos. Yo no soy manchego.

Macho, que yo he veraneado 11 años seguidos, veraneos de un mes, en Los Alcázares, en la casa de la Sra. Angelita. Y me encantaba aquello. En tu zona.

 Y las últimas veces que he ido me he vuelto traumatizado. Donde hace unos años había granjas donde comprábamos hortalizas y conejos para un arroz, ahora hay alfombras inacabables de adosados con carteles de Se Vende por todos los lados.
 Y en Palos, están haciendo una masacre.

En aquellos años, en verano había restricciones de agua, y éramos 4 gatos.
Ahora el agua corre por allí regando jardines de hierba a pleno sol, los campos de golf a tutiplen, y las duchas como dios.

Por qué?, por la especulación y la cultura del ladrillazo, que es la verdadera causante del déficit hídrico de la zona.

Por eso el cuadro irónico. Es una exageración como los chichones que le dibuja Ibáñez a Filemón.

A mí me gustaba esos pueblos.
Pero no he vuelto más.

----------


## ben-amar

> El plan de Jasg555 rezuma ironía por todos lados y como tal me lo tomo.
> De otra manera sería una falta grave a las normas del foro y no me la espero de él.
> Las "chiflas y rechuflas" de los otros deberían ir también por el camino de la ironía.
> El tema de la inconstitucionalidad efectivamente lo resuelve el tribunal constitucional, el cual lleva un carrerón en el caso del estatuto de Cataluña y esperemos que no lo repita en el resto; en mi opinión, están tomando éste último como ejemplo a seguir con los demás y una vez lo resuelvan, los otros saldrán como churros, valga la expresión.


Perdiguera, como te explica jags555, como una exageración humoristica nos hemos tomado el plan descrito. 
Entiendelo así tú tambien y no te mosquees, hombre.
Una nota de buen humor siempre viene bien, de ahí las "chiflas y chuflas". :Wink:

----------


## Nodoyuna

> El tema de la inconstitucionalidad efectivamente lo resuelve el tribunal constitucional, el cual lleva un carrerón en el caso del estatuto de Cataluña y esperemos que no lo repita en el resto; en mi opinión, están tomando éste último como ejemplo a seguir con los demás y una vez lo resuelvan, los otros saldrán como churros, valga la expresión.


Anoche estuve mirandome un poco despacio este tema de los Estatutos. Todos los Estatutos han sido recurridos por unos y por otros pero aquí lo que nos interesa es el agua.
Pero no, son recursos diferentes y con temas diferentes e independientes, de hecho el estatuto valenciano fue recurrido (creo que recordar por el Gobierno aragonés) por sus referencias al agua de otras cuencas y el recurso fue desestimado, por otro lado Valencia recurrió el aragonés pero su recurso no fue admitido a trámite.

Al final todas las reformas de estatutos han salido adelante y están vigentes (en espera de lo que diga el TC) excepto la reforma del de ClM, gracias sra. Cospedal.

----------


## ben-amar

Acabo de darme cuenta de un hilo abierto por nodoyuma en el que se hace eco de una noticia: regantes de murcia recurren un nuevo abastecimiento a Madrid.
Esto es ya puro delirio, anteponer la sobreexplotacion agricola a costa de los recurso de otros a las propias necesidades basicas de los habitantes de la propia cuenca del Tajo (aunque fuese otra).
Estos son los que hablan de solidaridad, los que reclaman que Castilla-la Mancha justifique sus necesidades de reservas. 
¡Es que consideran que son ellos los que hacen el favor a los demás! 
Dentro de nada, cobrarán por el agua del Tajo a los propios portugueses.
¿Como se atreven a hablar de solidaridad? No saben lo que es eso.

----------


## jasg555

> Acabo de darme cuenta de un hilo abierto por nodoyuma en el que se hace eco de una noticia: regantes de murcia recurren un nuevo abastecimiento a Madrid.
> Esto es ya puro delirio, anteponer la sobreexplotacion agricola a costa de los recurso de otros a las propias necesidades basicas de los habitantes de la propia cuenca del Tajo (aunque fuese otra).
> Estos son los que hablan de solidaridad, los que reclaman que Castilla-la Mancha justifique sus necesidades de reservas. 
> ¡Es que consideran que son ellos los que hacen el favor a los demás! 
> Dentro de nada, cobrarán por el agua del Tajo a los propios portugueses.
> ¿Como se atreven a hablar de solidaridad? No saben lo que es eso.


Exactamente.

Y sabes cuando se va a crear la reserva estratégica en E y B?

Cuando la "lideresa" vea que no puede construir Matallana y algún otro embalse, y tenga que recurrir a éstos otros.
Además, se da la circunstacia de que la Espe y los presis valenciano y murciano son enemigos en su propio partido.

 En fin, como se ha visto en todos los hilos, el trasvase es un despropósito. 

Y ésto sólo es el principio.

----------


## ben-amar

> Exactamente.
> 
> Y sabes cuando se va a crear la reserva estratégica en E y B?
> 
> Cuando la "lideresa" vea que no puede construir Matallana y algún otro embalse, y tenga que recurrir a éstos otros.
> Además, se da la circunstacia de que la Espe y los presis valenciano y murciano son enemigos en su propio partido.
> 
>  En fin, como se ha visto en todos los hilos, el trasvase es un despropósito. 
> 
> Y ésto sólo es el principio.


Estaré pendiente de esa batallita con una bolsa de palomitas en la mano, prometen bonitos telediarios, espero que esta la gane Espe.  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

PD. Disculpa, nodoyuna. Había puesto nodoyuma

----------


## cantarin

[QUOTE=Dawlin;24436]Explícame como un regante de la vega baja del segura intercede en las aportaciones de un embalse de la cabecera.Lo primero, los embalses se hacen en cabecera para coger el agua y poder ir soltandola hacia el cauce medio y bajo poco a poco. Esos son los Embalses hiperanuales: Ej. Entrepeñas y Buendia. Alarcon, Contreras, la Fuensanta y el Cenajo...

Esos embalses deben garantizar el agua de varios años, es decir, que si un año las necesidades van por debajo de las necesidades hay tienes una reserva para tirar. El problema que pasa en el Segura y en la Cabecera del tajo, que se abusa de esa reserva, se explota por encima de las posibilidades. 

No es posible sacar un año de esa reserva del tajo 600 hm3, cuando entran 300 hm3, si tu te tiras varios años gastando lo que no que no te entra, es decir por encima de las posibilidades "reales" cuando vengan las grandes bacas flacas, que llegan compañero, la experiencia nos lo dice. No tenemos agua para nada. ¿Por que? por los abusos

No hay derecho que en el año 2000 la cabecera del tajo tuviera 1200 hm3 y en el año 2005 se quedara con los famosos 240 hm3 y tuvieran que abastecer a municipios ribereños con camiones cisternas, y eso estan en otros hilos los nombres. Esa sed se pasa por que años anteriores se a abusado, es eso lo que reclamamos, que exista un nivel decente de agua para asegurar el suministro, dejar unos embalses por debajo del 10% por mucho que uno quiera conducciones no es deseable por la calidad tan baja del agua.

[QUOTE]El 14% del PIB de la Región de Murcia está basado en la agricultura y la mayor parte en el ATS, ya me dirás si se nota o no. Para tener un 30-40% deberas antes de estudiar cuales son los puntos de demanda a satisfacer, y con ello las cantidades a embalsar para gantizar el suministro. Dudo que viendo las poblaciones del entorno se necesite tal cantidad de agua. Ahora te digo, que esos embalses se hicieron con y para el ATS con la única función de servir de cabecera al mismo, por lo que a priori su principal misión debería de ser esa. Vamos a ver, existen regadios en la zona del tajo debajo de bolarque, existen poblaciones que se abastecen con ese agua, existen algunas industrias que como todo necesitan el agua, etc. y una cosa. Tanto derecho tienen los agricultores del tajo a tener su agua como los murcianos, es más, por ley los primeros en usarla son ellos, y si sobra agua segun la ley de 1971 la del trasvase, los excedentes son con los que regaran los murciano. No lo digo yo, lo dice la ley. 

Primero la cuenca cedente y si sobra los murcianos, que parece que al presidente Valcarcel esto no le entra en la cabeza y dice las verdades a medias: no teneis derecho directo sobre el agua del tajo, no es un derecho de murcia, es una clausula que os otorga los excedentes de agua una vez cumplidas las necesidades de la cuenca, cosa que no se da. Para darte un dato hace 3 años, esta puesto en un hilo, tuvimos que indennizar a Portugal porque habiamos imcumplido el acuerdo sobre el tajo faltando la misma cantidad de agua que se llevo al levante. ¿A ti te parece normal que tenga que pagar el estado una multa, llevandote un agua que se ha demostrado que no era excedente? No era excedente porque no se cumplió con los deberes que tenia la cuenca, por llevaros el agua.

Por ultimo, ¿que es primero el huevo o la gallina? pues aquí no es asi, enterate el embalse de Entrepeñas inaugurado en 1956, Buendia 1957, lo pillas pues bien aprobacion del trasvase Tajo-Segura  ley de 1971, es decir hay mas de una década de diferencia cuando el uso no era para regar, sino para producir electricidad, para regar, para mantener un cauce vivo. Entonces el Tajo era Tajo, ahora de tajo tiene la el nombre, algun compañero ha puesto imagenes de la evolucion del cauce del tajo desde antes de los embalses, cuando comenzaron los trasvases y en la actualidad. Hay una diferencia de aqui te espero, confio en que lo veas y opines. 

Asique que los embalses se hicieron para abasteceros, es decir una mentira como una casa. Que teniendo los embalses llenos como estaban, que se llevaban facilmente y que había agua suficiente, fue ante la necesidad de agua en el levante llevar esa cantidad de agua al levante, y en la ley habla de excedentes. Ciertamente no es necesario tener un embalse tan grande al 80%, de ahí hay excedente. con el 50% hay excedentes, con el 40% casi diria que hay excedentes, ya con el 30% chico me lo planteo. Y lo que se había propuesto una de las veces para el Estatuto un 24,5% de la capacidad. Fijaros si teneis agua, pedimos tener un 24% de capacidad para la cuenca, para poder cumplir los acuerdos, para tener asegurado algo que tambien existe y existia aun más en la zona ribereña, el turismo. 

Para algunos es posible irse todos los años de vacaciones, para otra gente, lo más sencillo es tener un viajecito de 30 minutos y tener una playita donde meterte y pasar el día, ¿Tu sabes como se pone la carretera de los pantanos cuando hay agua? te lo digo yo, hasta la bandera, viene muchisima gente de Madrid que tiene la playita mas cerca, que puede bañarse libremente dedicando poco en el viaje. A la gente de la zona para perder la fertil vega del tajo les prometieron turismo, (yo se que a los regantes murcianos les prometieron muchisima agua después), y durante esa década que te he dicho antes hubo mucho turismo y siguio habiendolo, hasta que lo secasteis con tanto trasvase y la sequia.

¿Sabías que el nivel de entrada a la cabecera del tajo ha descendido hasta la mitad desde la entrada del Trasvase en 1979? ... Esta publicado en un hilo y se hace un estudio, la mayoria de los años de sequía sale más que lo que entra. Proque ten encuenta que hay que mantener un caudal del rio, que aunque consideres que es una cosa decente, desde luego para ser el rio que es es poco, pero bueno hay que mantenerlo, y en ese estudio tambien entra el agua que sale para abajo, igual que la del trasvase; como en las entradas todo el agua que entra no la que se almacene, sino toda, aqui hacen un balance completo, que me parece muy positivo. Pero sabes una cosa, el nivel de máximo trasvase sigue igual en los 600 hm3, es decir, reducimos a la mitad las entradas pero mantenemos los mismo máximos. Algo no cuadra, y fruto de ello tenemos los niveles que tenemos de vez en cuando.



[QUOTE]En Murcia somos junto con Almería, las provincias que mejor aprovechamos el agua en España y Europa. Y lo sabéis. [QUOTE]

Claro que lo se, y lo he reconocido publicamente, incluso en el subforo del Segura y algun levantino, ha agradecido las intervenciones de gente enterada e informada, que reconozca las cosas positivas que hay en la tierra, no como algunos personajillos que van a saco sin dar datos y sin querer escuchar respuesta, con el NO A TODO. Algo que considero que no es una buena actitud, porque no se llega a ningun sitio asi.

Pero yo te pregunto. ¿De que me sirve ahorrar agua al mejorar el riego por goteo si aumento mucho mas las hectareas de regadio? Si buscamos reducir el deficit aprovechando mejor el agua, no ahorro nada si aumento los regadios. Entonces estamos en las mismas, seguimos con deficit hidrico, seguís hipotecados e hipotecais al que os da el agua.

[QUOTE]La autodepuración de un río depende de dos cosas, el nivel de contaminación de los vertidos y el caudal que lleve el río, por lo tanto, como antes tienes dos opciones, o invertir en controlar los vertidos o echar para abajo una "burrá" de agua. Yo desde mi punto de vista, considero que un caudal en cabecera de 6 m3/s es un buen caudal para combinar con una buena gestión en los vertidos y así no tener un río lleno de m*****.[QUOTE]

Mira el problema que tiene el tajo, es que el agua esta muy pura hasta que se cruza con el jarama, que recoge todo el agua residual de madrid, de 6 millones de personas, aunque tu depures el agua no sale tan pura. Yo he estado en dos depuradoras de aguas residuales, y en las dos me han mostrado como sale el agua, sale casi clara, pero se le ven como hilitos de algo distinto al agua, es que no se muy bien explicarme, pero no sale pura como el agua que lleva el tajo en la cabecera.

Si tu unes una buenca cantidad de agua pura con la que viene menos pura, se diluye mejor y la calidad de agua es mucho mejor. Es lo mismo que pasa con la desalacion, si tienes una parte buena de agua dulce y la juntas con la desalada el agua sale mejor que si tiene mas salada que dulce. Esto es de cajon. Pero para conseguir eso no tiene mucho sentido tener un rio a 6m3/s cuando en los meses de verano incluso en entrepeñas lleva hasta los 10 m3/s es decir que incluso recoge agua el embalse, no crece porque hay gastos de agua en la zona pero sino crecería, ¿No crees tu que sería mas razonable que siguiera el nivel propio del rio, no que se le rebajara?... me vas a decir que consideras razonble los 6 porque lo has dicho, pero mejor sería llevar esa cantidad de agua mayor para que se diluya mejor el agua que ya no es tan pura. Además un agua que luego tiene aprovechamiento hidraulico aguas abajo.

[QUOTE]El clima, y solo el clima, permite que en Murcia se pueda cultivar lo que en donde dices no. El clima no se puede trasvasar, el agua si. Agua para fábricas, igual que para consumo humano, se estudia y se valora, y por supuesto que se concede, faltaría más.[QUOTE]

Claro que no, el clima es el clima, aunque las tierras y el agua sea mejor, aqui no hay clima para eso. Te voy a contar la anecdota de un obispo de guadalajara que era Valenciano: Jesús Pla, bueno pues el hombre todo inocente cuando llego afirmo "Aqui se tienen que producir unas naranjas mejores que en mi tierra, con esta tierra tan buena y el agua que hay", creo que cuando paso el tiempo se dio cuenta que las Heladas de la sierra no son buenas para los frutales... Siguiendo la anecdota esta claro que el clima no se puede hacer un trasvase, si de agua. Ahora bien compañero. ¿Tu crees que es normal que zonas Ribereñas, y ojo no te hablo solo de la cabecera del tajo, te hablo de la zona ribereña de Alarcon en el Jucar, que por sobre explotación del agua para regadio, los niveles se quedan tan bajos que no se puede asegurar un abastecimiento de agua para uso consuntivo y hay que abastecerlos con camiones cisternas. ¿Hay derecho que habiendo estado el embalse tan lleno como estan esos 3 que te digo tan llenos, con el paso de los años y con tanto regar se queden sin agua y tenga que pasar penurias.

Pues si no ponemos remedio, que es lo que yo he dicho siempre, Trasvase si pero no asi, que hay que poner unas cosas que garanticen el uso primigenio de las personas. Si también es por vuestro propio bien. Murcia bebe del Tajo, si el tajo se queda sin agua ¿De donde van a beber tantas personas? y para garantizar el agua la reserva de 240 hm3 se ha demostrado que es insuficiente. Piensa además que despues de medio siglo de funcionamiento hay mucha colmatación, mucha de ese agua se considera inservible para el uso consuntivo, ese es el problema, con lo cual el margen que queda para beber es infimo. 

Yo no soy técnico en la materia para saber cual es la cantidad justa, eso lo tendran que decir los técnicos de la CHT, pero si se peude ver por las pruebas que esos 240 hm3 no garantizan el abastecimiento humano por la mala calidad del agua, y que hay que realizar recortes en otros usos para poder ir tirando hasta que vuelva a llover y entrar agua.

¿Eso no lo ves tu?

[QUOTE]Creo que es bastante fácil de entender que un río en cabecera lleva muchísima menos agua que en su vega media, y no digamos mas que en su vega baja. ¿De verdad crees que no hay en los embalses del Tajo medio aportaciones suficientes para abastecer el déficit hídrico del Levante?. Hay mas que de sobra. El debate es ese, como hacer para conceder al Alto Tajo sus exigencias, sin necesidad de aniquilar la huerta y economía de Murcia. El problema es que el acueducto actual es pequeño para abastecer todas las exigencias del Levante español, y por lo tanto la inversión, aunque amortizable, es muy importante. Pero que c***, para eso esta el estado.[QUOTE]

Compañero, hay que tener altura de miras y aprender de la experiencia. Si evaluas como se ha gestionado el Trasvase Tajo-Segura a parte de la mala imagen que ha supuesto para el levante, me refiero de cara al resto de España, que ante la opcion de que se les pida ayuda van con el NO, no sea que luego me encuentre como esta la Alcarria y el Tajo.

Yo he hablado en varios foros que una de las soluciones es la interconexion de cuencas. Las  cargas si son repartidas son menos cargas. Vamos a ver si te lo explico rapidamente: Analicemos este año hidrológico. Duero, Tajo bajo, Guadiana, Guadalquivir, Ebro... ¿No han soltado cientos de hm3 porque no podian retenerlo?

Si estuviera hechos unos canales desde el embalse de Almendra en el Duero hasta la cuenca del Tajo en Alcantara. Eso si los canales al 80% de capacidad, que por seguridad en los primeros meses de año hay que soltar agua para evitar problemas mayores, pues ese agua que se vaya por el canal, asi se asegura a la cuenca que "nunca se la va a expoliar". Tambien en Alcantara contar con que hay que dar agua a Portugal (para eso un técnico con autoridad para manejar las derivaciones en funcion de los datos y las obligaciones)

Desde alcantara hasta el Cijara, la misma actitud al 80% para tener margen de maniobra, todo esto es por gravedad porque las altitudes lo permiten si miras en nivel de coronacion de la presa. desde el Cijara a Orellana y desde aquí ya tenemos un canal hecho. Ahora sí por elevación a la Serena. Cuando hablo de elevacion, la idea que yo tengo es un acuerdo con las electricas y usar pantallas solares para producir electircidad durante el dia y seguir con la electrica cuando es de noche. y al cabo del  mes, ver el saldo a pagar: estado ha dado tanta energia, electrica tanto. Habrá muchos meses que además de ayudar a la produccion de electricidad que nos hace falta podemos costear parte del proyecto y encima realizar los trasvases.

Desde la serena Cruzar la mancha hacia murcia. Esto si que tambien toca por elevación los niveles no permiten  hacer tuneles ni historias porque estan los acuiferos y nos los cargamos y solo faltaba eso. Parte de ese agua se podría tras una previa depuracion inflitar en los acuiferos para recargarlos.

Claro llegamos a Murcia. Con tantos cientos de hm3 tenemos un problema, en murcia no hay capacidad hay que hacer embalses para retener ese agua. Segundo para poder hacer ese almacenamiento hay que interconectar los embalses para poder pasar agua de unos a otros y llenarlos todos. ( el mismo sistema de elevación), y nos queda el Ebro

Bueno en el Ebro, otro técnico que evalue las necesidades de la cuenca, del delta del Ebro con todo el agua que lleva. Que hay años que sobra y años que no, pero los que sobra si se aprovecha es un bien que hacemos. Desde el embalse de menquinenza, al 80% el tunel de trasvase con una compuerta que se cierra si no hay que trasvasar, y bajar por castellon, valencia hasta Tous, un gran embalse de bajura para poder recibir agua, desde allí a la Pedrera. 

La cabecera del Tajo, que esta menos expoliada y recuperada posiblemente pueda ayudar en años menos fuertes con el abastecimiento humano, y en la medida de lo posible si hace falta algo de regadio. 

Ahora bien la madre del cordero para el levante ¿Sabra gestionar esa cantidad de agua para que le dure hasta las nuevas lluvias? ... ahy me queda mi duda por lo que he visto durante estos años.

Espero haber explicado todos tus comentarios resumidos en este que he leido los anteriores y en este me motive a escribir por algunas inexactitudes tuyas, que crei conveniente informate para que en el futuro lo tengas en cuenta.

----------


## cantarin

> Bueno, ante el cariz que están tomando los acontecimientos, una fuente bastante fiable, cercana a Cospedal, me ha filtrado como será el mapa hidrológico de la Península Ibérica en el 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AGUA PARA TODOS!!!!!!*


Querido Jagss, esto es la bomba!!!

Solo te ha faltado un detalle que nos has comentado, que yo en las proposiciones de derivaciones que hice si contemple.

La cuenca del segura no llega a 1200 hm3, tu estas hablando de muchisima agua que no van a caber allí, tendras que crear sitios donde meterlos... 

Se que es un plan un poco de humor para sacarnos un poco la risa, pero es que ese detallito se te habia escapado, jejejee. Que no hay sitio donde meterlo, tendras que buscar solucion a ello.

Creo que esta zona del foro voy a tener que visitarla a menudo, y hoy era la primera vez. Asique nada ya seguiremos viendo.

----------


## jasg555

> Querido Jagss, esto es la bomba!!!
> 
> Solo te ha faltado un detalle que nos has comentado, que yo en las proposiciones de derivaciones que hice si contemple.
> 
> La cuenca del segura no llega a 1200 hm3, tu estas hablando de muchisima agua que no van a caber allí, tendras que crear sitios donde meterlos... 
> 
> Se que es un plan un poco de humor para sacarnos un poco la risa, pero es que ese detallito se te habia escapado, jejejee. Que no hay sitio donde meterlo, tendras que buscar solucion a ello.
> 
> Creo que esta zona del foro voy a tener que visitarla a menudo, y hoy era la primera vez. Asique nada ya seguiremos viendo.


 Amigo Cantarín. Aunque no lo creas sí he pensado en ello. Primero pensé dibujar un macroembalse en Albacete para almacenar toda el agua. Como los castellanos manchegos no han importado, y para algunos son ciudadanos de segunda, era un buen sitio para construirlo. No hay nada más que ver los comentarios que se han vertido por parte de los protrasvases en diveros hilos. 
Pero un embalse como 3 veces La Serena, por lo menos.

Pero viendo que podía ser menos creíble, opté por dejar los trasvases como tuberías con un grifo al servicio de los campos de golf, de los regadíos en zonas desérticas, de las macrourbanizaciones que han hormigonado la costa, etc...

Bueno, aunque se admiten enmiendas a éste plan hidrológico, faltaría más. Y se lo mandaríamos al señor Valcárcel para ver si cuenta con su beneplácito.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Al final, el plan de Jags555 resulta que va a ser verdad, los politicos quieren situar el nacimiento del Guadalquivir (el Río Grande) en la frontera entre Granada, Almeria y Murcia, concretamente en la aldea de María en la Sierra de Baza.
Mucho me temo que comienzan los estudios para cambiarle el curso y llevarlo a Almeria y Murcia. :EEK!: 

Jags555 = NostraDamus  :Big Grin:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañero:

Con ese humor se quita un poco de hierro al asunto, que por otro lado es serio, y habría que buscar las soluciones, donde las que has expuesto, varias podrían servir, para saciar la sed del desierto convertido en vergel del levante, con matices, pero creo que al Sr. Valcarcel se le abririan los ojos con esa cantidad de agua, habría solucionado el futuro de toda la comunidad, ¡hasta les sobraria agua!!!  jejejeje

Pero bueno, da la impresión de que lo que desean es eso, tener agua en cantidad suficiente para crecer y multiplicarse como la espuma tanto en regadios, como en campos de golf, como en urbanizaciones.... Algo que dista mucho de un desarrollo sostenible, y sin animo de ofender a nadie, en Murcia ese desarrollo se encuentra a mucha distancia de ser una realidad, sino no pasarian las cosas que pasan, y los datos cantan, nos gusten o no nos gusten. 

No es ETICO que no teniendo agua para beber se multipliquen los campos de golf por doquier. No es ETICO que ahorren agua para consumir menos pero lo que ahorro por un lado lo gasto por otro legalizando regadios que se han tenido que legalizar por dejadez de las autoridades, No es Etico que la gente tenga que pasar sed en la alcarria porque no hay agua, como ha pasado y lo sabeis, mientras se producen "3" cosechas en el levante. Si esto no hay que cambiarlo, como dice un dicho, ¡que venga Dios y lo vea!

Que habrá que llevar agua al levante seguramente, pero primero soluciona tus excesos y luego buscamos soluciones, que las hay, para lo cual lo mejor es la interconexion de cuencas, para que ningun "solo" rio  tenga que soportar la carga de tal demanda de agua.

Entonces el cuento de la guerra del agua habría acabado con un final feliz. Donde todos cedan y mejoren las cosas.

----------


## jasg555

> *Al final, el plan de Jags555 resulta que va a ser verdad, los politicos quieren situar el nacimiento del Guadalquivir (el Río Grande) en la frontera entre Granada, Almeria y Murcia, concretamente en la aldea de María en la Sierra de Baza*.
> Mucho me temo que comienzan los estudios para cambiarle el curso y llevarlo a Almeria y Murcia.
> 
> Jags555 = NostraDamus


 Ya lo decía yo. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  En el PHM (Plan Hidrológico Murciano) ya está previsto, es el *Guadalquivir 1*. Aunque también está prevista su ramificación hacia Almería, seguramente se haría por los canales del ATS:

Ilustremos de nuevo:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya lo decía yo. En el PHM (Plan Hidrológico Murciano) ya está previsto, es el *Guadalquivir 1*. Aunque también está prevista su ramificación hacia Almería, seguramente se haría por los canales del ATS:
> 
> Ilustremos de nuevo:


Jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Muy buena  :Wink: 

Echo de menos el Sena, el Rin y el Danubio... :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros:

Despues de leer varios post, yo pregunto ¿Van a declarar la guerra a toda España? 

todo en referencia a:
- Quisieron secar el Ebro, porque sacar 1000 hm3 en año de sequía es dejarlo seco. Con ello se enfrenta an Cataluña y Aragon
- Se oponen al Estatuto: las 4 opciones que se les dieron NO
- Se enfrenta al Abastecimiento de Madrid, ya tenemos discusion entre dos populares
- Quieren el agua del Tajo medio, dejando seco la cabecera ahora vamos a por el medio
- Ahora quieren el Agua del Guadalquivir, a lo que habrá que sumar oposiciones.

Vamos a este paso van a salir a malas con todo el mundo...

Lo primero que debieran hacer, es dar imagen real de que estan tomando cartas en el asunto en arreglar sus propios problemas: Deficit hidrico aumentando sin parar, el gasto tan grande en campos de golf creciendo a diestro y siniestro, gastos en regadio que no se reducen pese a mejorar su eficacia, por consiguiente, y para encuandrar el asunto, el deficit hidrico del levante aumenta año tras año, este año no tanto porque ha llovido pero en años de sequía y aumentar el golf y los regadios vamos muy bien verdad...

Cuando se ha solucionado esos problemas y se da la imagen de un desarrollo sostenible, pide agua a tus vecinos sin hipotecarlos, quizás, y digo quizás si se observa una imagen más favorable al asunto, no todo el mundo irá con el no por delante antes de que les hipotequen, ¿Es que no se dan cuenta de eso?

----------


## jasg555

No, si al final mi dibujo no va muy desencaminado... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Por si alguien tiene dudas puede dirigirse a la edición de Andalucía del diario de hoy. 
He plasmado el articulo entero en el foro de los ríos en el subforo dedicado al Río Grande (Guadalquivir).

Por otro lado, quisiera decir que en Andalucía hay bastantes (pocas para mi gusto) balsas para regadío abiertas a cielo para recibir las lluvias que de vez en cuando nos visitan. Con ello se ahorra una poquita de agua, ese elemento tan preciado.
 He recorrido las provincias del levante (desde Murcia, entrando por el Puerto Lumbreras, hasta Castellón y entrando tanto por Albacete como por Cuenca (la A-III) recreando la vista con el Conteras) no recuerdo haber visto una sola balsa de estas carastericticas.

¿Acaso ellos no recogen nada de agua? ¿Solo confian en la que le pueden sacar a los ríos?

¿Me puede explicar alguien como miran ellos por el agua y la forma de ahorrar?

Un saludo a todos.

P. D.: Si se llevan el agua del Guadalquivir, ¿Que hacemos con los barcos que llegan hasta Sevilla? ¿Habrán pensado tambien en el puerto?

----------


## Dawlin

> Consumo general:
> - En Castilla la Mancha se consumen 754,5 m3 por habitante y año, en Murcia 451,5. Y todo teniendo en cuenta el "despilfarro" del que se acusa a Murcia, muchisimo mas acusado en CM.


Si tanta agua consumimos, tanta agua queremos, tanto malgastamos en Murcia, ¿como es posible que en Castilla la Mancha se consuma casi el doble (167%) de agua por habitante (y para todos los usos), que en Murcia?.

Y todo teniendo en cuenta la de usos y usos que tenemos para el agua en Murcia. ¿No os llama la atención?.

Conclusión, en Castilla la Mancha se tira el agua, en Murcia se aprovecha. Y me remito a mi primer comentario en este foro.




> Los mayores atentados hídricos que yo he visto en mi vida han sido en Castilla la Mancha. Allí, de camino a Madrid, he visto hectáreas y hectáreas de cereal regadas con aguas de dudosa procedencia para posteriormente no poder ni vender el producto porque el coste de producción supera con creces al precio de venta, entorno a 0. Ni que decir tiene que el cereal se sustenta con una de las tres palabras mágicas. Y todo teniendo en cuenta que el cereal es tradicionalmente de secano. O por ejemplo los miles de pozos ilegales que han secado las tablas de Daimiel para regar, no se muy bien que. No nos intenteis dar lecciones de aprovechamiento hídrico.


Edito para decir que me ha hecho mucha gracia la primera noticia del noticiero de hoy al medio día de la 1, con los regantes de CM exigiendo agua para su desarrollo, mezclado con imágenes de aspersores regando cereal a diestro y siniestro. Cuanto daño hace la ignorancia.

Este dato venía el 21 de Abril en la edición impresa del Pais. El que quiera que lo compruebe.

----------


## Dawlin

> Por si alguien tiene dudas puede dirigirse a la edición de Andalucía del diario de hoy. 
> He plasmado el articulo entero en el foro de los ríos en el subforo dedicado al Río Grande (Guadalquivir).
> 
> Por otro lado, quisiera decir que en Andalucía hay bastantes (pocas para mi gusto) balsas para regadío abiertas a cielo para recibir las lluvias que de vez en cuando nos visitan. Con ello se ahorra una poquita de agua, ese elemento tan preciado.
>  He recorrido las provincias del levante (desde Murcia, entrando por el Puerto Lumbreras, hasta Castellón y entrando tanto por Albacete como por Cuenca (la A-III) recreando la vista con el Conteras) no recuerdo haber visto una sola balsa de estas carastericticas.
> 
> ¿Acaso ellos no recogen nada de agua? ¿Solo confian en la que le pueden sacar a los ríos?
> 
> ¿Me puede explicar alguien como miran ellos por el agua y la forma de ahorrar?
> ...


¿Pero que dices?, explicame que es una balsa abierta al cielo para recibir las aguas de lluvia, porque es algo que desconozco. Además, una balsa abierta te garantizo que en el sur de España pierde mucha mas agua por evaporación, que la que gana por la lluvia que le caiga encima. Las únicas balsas para recoger el agua de lluvia se llaman Tanques de Tormentas (aunque sus funciones no se ciñen exclusivamente a eso), y Murcia está plaga de ellos. Y por cierto, son depósitos enterrados, para evitar la evaporación.

Las balsas sirven para regular, exclusivamente, los caudales de aportación a una comunidad de regantes, para poder satisfacer una demanda continua de agua en los puntos de vertido. Y por cierto, Murcia está lleno, pero lleno a mas no poder, de Balsas "abiertas al cielo".

Y lo de los barcos, por dios, ¿quien está diciendo de no permitir a los barcos navegar hasta Sevilla?. Cuanta demagogia.

Dejar ya de poner a Murcia como una comunidad que derrocha el Agua, porque es a todas luces, junto con Almería, la comunidad de España que mejor aprovecha cada gota del Agua, demostrado y contrastado.

----------


## labanda

De donde te sacas esos datos del INE Murcia y Castilla la mancha tienen un consumo medio por habitante de entre 160 a 180 litros dia, por lo que no gastais menos agua que nosotros,
 castilla la mancha tiene 79,463km2
 murcia tiene 11,313km2
Siguiendo con los datos del INE castilla la mancha tiene una concesion de agua total de 1.931.566 metros cubicos por lo que salen 24,3 metros cubicos/km2

y murcia  562.820 metros cubicos por lo que salen 49,73 metros cubicos/km2

con datos fiables ¿quien crees que malgasta el agua? ¿quienes tienen más del doble de recursos hidricos ( expoliados a otras regiones)?

Que facil es decir que usais efecientemente el agua, y hacer demagogia con los pozos ilegales en Daimiel.

 Los pozos de Daimiel son una verguenza, pero lo mismo es ver como pasa un rio (lease trasvase tajo-segura) por delante de tu zona y no poder usarlo ni para consumo humano, y luego ver los campos de golf regando ( no se riegan por goteo), las tomas ilegales sin caudalimetros de las balsas que florecen por Murcia.

 Que en Castilla la mancha se hagan las cosas mejor o peor no menosprecia que gracias a las presiones de los politicos de turno, sigamos teniendo que rogar que no seamos ciudadanos de segunda.

Por ultimo dejo una pregunta en el aire ¿ Cuantos pueblos de murcia estan desapareciendo por falta de oportunidades (agua para su desarrollo y cuantos en Castilla la mancha?

referencia
http://www.ine.es/revistas/cifraine/0108.pdf

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Si tanta agua consumimos, tanta agua queremos, tanto malgastamos en Murcia, ¿como es posible que en Castilla la Mancha se consuma casi el doble (167%) de agua por habitante (y para todos los usos), que en Murcia?.
> 
> Y todo teniendo en cuenta la de usos y usos que tenemos para el agua en Murcia. ¿No os llama la atención?.
> 
> Conclusión, en Castilla la Mancha se tira el agua, en Murcia se aprovecha. Y me remito a mi primer comentario en este foro.


¿pero cómo sacas estas conclusiones y estos datos?
¿Has comparado la superficie de ClM y de Murcia, Murcia es más pequeña que algunas provincias castellano manchegas?, ¿has mirado las Has en regadio de un sitio y otro?
Esto no es así de facil, lo que si podemos ver es que el consumo doméstico de Murcia está por encima de la media nacional:

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/3999.../consume/agua/

Puse mi mensaje sin haber leido el de Labanda, pero se ve que coincidimos bastante.

----------


## labanda

hola con la comparativa de superficie queria demostrar que no es cierto que haya tantas ha de regadio en clm, y que en proporcion ellos disponen de más litros de agua por superficie que en CLM

----------


## Dawlin

> De donde te sacas esos datos del INE Murcia y Castilla la mancha tienen un consumo medio por habitante de entre 160 a 180 litros dia, por lo que no gastais menos agua que nosotros,
>  castilla la mancha tiene 79,463km2
>  murcia tiene 11,313km2
> Siguiendo con los datos del INE castilla la mancha tiene una concesion de agua total de 1.931.566 metros cubicos por lo que salen 24,3 metros cubicos/km2
> 
> y murcia  562.820 metros cubicos por lo que salen 49,73 metros cubicos/km2
> 
> con datos fiables ¿quien crees que malgasta el agua? ¿quienes tienen más del doble de recursos hidricos ( expoliados a otras regiones)?
> 
> ...


¿Has hecho la división con la totalidad del territorio?. No digo mas. 

Los campos de cereal regados en CM, no son pocos. Eso es derrochar el agua.

Estáis diciendo que una región de España que lleva 1200 años siendo modélica en la gestión del agua, resulta que es la mas derrochadora porque destina el 0,7% de recursos a regar los campos de golf, con 0 gotas directamente del trasvase.

Claro que Murcia gasta agua, porque le saca rentabilidad en base a una eficiencia de prestigio mundial. Sin embargo la única rentabilidad que le saca CM al agua se llama PAC.

En fin, si ese es el debate, desde Murcia estamos muy tranquilos.

Sabéis que os espera a los Barredianos, una demanda, y no pequeña. Por falacias. Venir a daros una vuelta por la Región de Murcia, y luego hablamos.

Por cierto el goteo y una aspersión buena, se llevan poco en eficiencia. Aunque no lo parezca.

----------


## jasg555

> ¿Has hecho la división con la totalidad del territorio?. No digo mas. 
> 
> Los campos de cereal regados en CM, no son pocos. Eso es derrochar el agua.
> 
> Estáis diciendo que una región de España que lleva 1200 años siendo modélica en la gestión del agua, resulta que es la mas derrochadora porque destina el 0,7% de recursos a regar los campos de golf, con 0 gotas directamente del trasvase.
> 
> Claro que Murcia gasta agua, porque le saca rentabilidad. Sin embargo la única rentabilidad que le saca CM al agua se llama PAC.
> 
> En fin, si ese es el debate, desde Murcia estamos muy tranquilos.
> ...


Estás amenazando como tus compañeros?

Puedes explicarte un poquito mejor?

No sé donde están las falacias, y de lo que me acuerdo de Penal, la falacia no es delito, si no aquí estaría el fiscal hartito.

Ésto es, como decimos en Madrid, "demasiao, macho".

----------


## Dawlin

Falacias que dañan gravemente la imagen de un territorio.

Falacias pues como ya he dicho porque se está generalizando con algo que ocupa un 0,7% de los recursos de una cuenca. ¿Te parece poco?.

----------


## ben-amar

> ¿Pero que dices?, explicame que es una balsa abierta al cielo para recibir las aguas de lluvia, porque es algo que desconozco. Además, una balsa abierta te garantizo que en el sur de España pierde mucha mas agua por evaporación, que la que gana por la lluvia que le caiga encima. Las únicas balsas para recoger el agua de lluvia se llaman Tanques de Tormentas (aunque sus funciones no se ciñen exclusivamente a eso), y Murcia está plaga de ellos. Y por cierto, son depósitos enterrados, para evitar la evaporación.
> 
> Las balsas sirven para regular, exclusivamente, los caudales de aportación a una comunidad de regantes, para poder satisfacer una demanda continua de agua en los puntos de vertido. Y por cierto, Murcia está lleno, pero lleno a mas no poder, de Balsas "abiertas al cielo".
> 
> Y lo de los barcos, por dios, ¿quien está diciendo de no permitir a los barcos navegar hasta Sevilla?. Cuanta demagogia.
> 
> Dejar ya de poner a Murcia como una comunidad que derrocha el Agua, porque es a todas luces, junto con Almería, la comunidad de España que mejor aprovecha cada gota del Agua, demostrado y contrastado.



Verás, como yo creo que sí que sabes lo que es una balsa paso de explicarte lo que es. Tú lo puedes llamar como quieras, será que en Murcia teneis muchas tormentas, y enterrais esos tanques para que no se estropeen. El hecho de yo no los haya visto no quiere decir que no existan, yo he dicho que no los he visto.
Evaporación dices. ¿Pero cuanta agua te crees tú que cae en Andalucía entre el otoño y la primavera?. Lo de este año es totalmente atipico. Mira de vez en cuando el mapa de humedades y veras la humedad del suelo andaluz, no en julio, en mayo.
Ignoro el agua que cae en Murcia en verano, se la que cae en Andalucía (ninguna) por lo que la evaporación no existe ya que es el primer agua que se utiliza, tal y como yo lo he visto. Con esto se evita hechar mano de los canales de riego y embalses a las primeras de cambio y son balsas de captación, no embalses. ¿lo captas?
 Las balsas para regular el caudal de los regantes dices, porque todavía usan el riego por inundación que será porque, me imagino yo, que toda Murcia es huerta. 

Hablas de demagogia por hablar , de coña, de los barcos. Cuando, muy insultado tú, preguntas que quien ha dicho lo de no permitir la navegación de los barcos, ¿no te suena prepotente? ¿Acaso piensas que ya teneis tambien, de veras, el Guadalquivir y que te ibamos a pedir permiso para la navegación?
Me acusas de demagogo, yo a ti de prepotente en tus exposiciones, no digo que tú lo seas.
Tambien te acuso de poner datos de forma interesada ó queriendo extraer una conclusión a la que solo tú llegas.

Por ultimo un ruego, en vez de darte tanto por insultado, ¿porque no me contestas y me dices que planes de ahorro de agua teneis y como los llevais a cabo?
Por cierto, yo había hablado sobre todo el levante, que yo sepa no he centrado mi post en Murcia. Sin embargo en vez de explicar nada atacas para decir eso, nada.

----------


## Dawlin

> Verás, como yo creo que sí que sabes lo que es una balsa paso de explicarte lo que es. Tú lo puedes llamar como quieras, será que en Murcia teneis muchas tormentas, y enterrais esos tanques para que no se estropeen. El hecho de yo no los haya visto no quiere decir que no existan, yo he dicho que no los he visto.
> Evaporación dices. ¿Pero cuanta agua te crees tú que cae en Andalucía entre el otoño y la primavera?. Lo de este año es totalmente atipico. Mira de vez en cuando el mapa de humedades y veras la humedad del suelo andaluz, no en julio, en mayo.
> Ignoro el agua que cae en Murcia en verano, se la que cae en Andalucía (ninguna) por lo que la evaporación no existe ya que es el primer agua que se utiliza, tal y como yo lo he visto. Con esto se evita hechar mano de los canales de riego y embalses a las primeras de cambio y son balsas de captación, no embalses. ¿lo captas?
>  Las balsas para regular el caudal de los regantes dices, porque todavía usan el riego por inundación que será porque, me imagino yo, que toda Murcia es huerta. 
> 
> Hablas de demagogia por hablar , de coña, de los barcos. Cuando, muy insultado tú, preguntas que quien ha dicho lo de no permitir la navegación de los barcos, ¿no te suena prepotente? ¿Acaso piensas que ya teneis tambien, de veras, el Guadalquivir y que te ibamos a pedir permiso para la navegación?
> Me acusas de demagogo, yo a ti de prepotente en tus exposiciones, no digo que tú lo seas.
> Tambien te acuso de poner datos de forma interesada ó queriendo extraer una conclusión a la que solo tú llegas.
> 
> ...


Ahora he sido yo el que ha sacado el tema del Guadalquivir y los barcos. 

Al reves, una balsa es para evitar el riego por inundación, un método prácticamente extinguido en Murcia-Almería, y que solo practican 4 jubilados, que encima tienen la tierra seca porque no se les concede agua. Aquí en Murcia el nivel de optimización llega hasta comunidades de regantes que a través de su targeta de miembro se abastecen en las tomas de sus cantidades al mililitro. Bullas.

Debes tener claro, tu y el resto, que Murcia es un territorio ejemplar a nivel Mundial en la gestión del agua.

Y que se está, injustamente, tergiversando de forma interesada, su imagen como una región que utiliza el agua para regar campos de golf, cuando el porcentaje que utiliza para tal fin es *RIDICULO*.

Si te han resultados hirientes mis comentarios, lo siento, no es mi intención, pero visto el cariz que tiene en este foro la palabra Levante y Murcia, me parece necesario tener que decir las cosas así de claras.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ahora he sido yo el que ha sacado el tema del Guadalquivir y los barcos. 
> 
> Al reves, una balsa es para evitar el riego por inundación, un método prácticamente extinguido en Murcia-Almería, y que solo practican 4 jubilados, que encima tienen la tierra seca porque no se les concede agua. Aquí en Murcia el nivel de optimización llega hasta comunidades de regantes que a través de su targeta de miembro se abastecen en las tomas de sus cantidades al mililitro. Bullas.
> 
> Debes tener claro, tu y el resto, que Murcia es un territorio ejemplar a nivel Mundial en la gestión del agua.
> 
> Y que se está, injustamente, tergiversando de forma interesada, su imagen como una región que utiliza el agua para regar campos de golf, cuando el porcentaje que utiliza para tal fin es *RIDICULO*.
> 
> Si te han resultados hirientes mis comentarios, lo siento, no es mi intención, pero visto el cariz que tiene en este foro la palabra Levante y Murcia, me parece necesario tener que decir las cosas así de claras.


No, lo del Guadalquivir lo he sacado yó, haciendome eco de una noticia aparecida ayer en "EL PAIS" ed. de Andalucía.
Sigues poniendo a Murcia como ejemplo mundial, pero explicalo hombre. Me tienes en ascuas.
Es que te haces de rogar para dar la explicación ó es que de ejemplo...nada.
De todas formas, el tema (mi tema) no va por el riego casi, el tema va por la forma tan irracional de aumentar la demanda de agua con ampliaciones desmesuradas de urbanizaciones (casi siempre de lujo) y sus campos de golf.
¿Sabes que no se puede, ó no se debe construir nucleos de población si no se puede asegurar el suministro basico en agua, electricidad, etc?
Y si has leido mis posts te habras dado cuenta de cuando hablo de Murcia y cuando lo hago de todo el litoral levantino.
*Y tranquilo, para mí esto es un debate no la guerra, considero que no hay nada personal a la hora de exponer las convicciones de cada uno. No me puede resultar hiriente una idea, aunque no me guste y no la comparta.*
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Pese a que se ha podido aprender y debatir bastante en este hilo, hemos decidido que ha llegado el momento que es mejor cerrarlo antes de que las cosas vayan a peor.

----------

